# Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR



## AltGr (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe heute einen Anruf erhalten, bei dem ich unter 150 Teilnehmern ausgewählt wurde, um mit einer Fernbedienung, die mir noch zugeschickt wird, Werbespots im Fernsehen zu bewerten und so automatisch bei Verlosungen für das beworbene Produkt teilnehmen würde. Das würde mich dann nur 59 EUR kosten. Achja, die erste Frage war, ob ich denn schon meine Post gecheckt hätte, weil sie mir schon irgendwas zugeschickt hätten. (Ich sagte nein.)

Da mich der Anruf gerade aus dem Bett gezerrt hat, habe ich weder die Firma mitbekommen noch die Telefonnummer noch, dass es sich um eine Bandansage handelte. Ich sagte, dass ich das nicht will, aber die Stimme meinte nur "ok, dann buchen wir den Betrag von 59 EUR von ihrer Telefonrechnung ab" und weg war sie. Ich habe bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen und auch bei meinem Telefonanbieter und die haben versucht mich zu beruhigen, dass nichts auf meiner Rechnung auftauchen kann, wenn ich den Anruf nicht selbst getätigt habe, was ich nicht habe. Ich wurde ja angerufen. Zudem sollte ich keine Pakete annehmen, wenn ich sie nicht erwarten würde.

Was für ein Anruf war das denn, bitte??? Ich bin vollkommen durcheinander, das ist der Anschluss meiner Eltern, die rufen nirgendwo an, nehmen an keinen Gewinnspielen teil, sodass irgendjemand an deren Daten kommen könnte. Wenn jetzt auf der Rechnung doch was stehen sollte, haben die beiden Ärger am Hals, nur weil ich zu stulle war gleich aufzulegen :unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Warte mal ab! Der Hinweis mit der Buchung von der Telefonrechnung ist womöglich falsch. Aber behalte mal dein Konto und vor allem sollen deine Eltern ihr Girokonto auf derartige Buchungen im Auge behalten. Womöglich gibt es in den nächsten Wochen mal eine Lastschrift, der man aber bequem und ohne Kosten bei seiner Bank auch widersprechen kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Reducal schrieb:


> , der man aber bequem und ohne Kosten bei seiner Bank auch widersprechen kann.



Erfreulicher Nebeneffekt: Die Rücklastschrift  kostet die Taschendiebe 10-15€ je nach Institut 

Allzuoft versuchen die das daher nicht


----------



## drboe (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Erfreulicher Nebeneffekt: Die Rücklastschrift  kostet die Taschendiebe 10-15€ je nach Institut
> 
> Allzuoft versuchen die das daher nicht


Man sollte doch besser künftige Telefonrechnungen prüfen. Denn die Rufnummer haben die Anrufganoven ja, während ihnen die Kontoverbindung vermutlich nicht bekannt ist. Und dass Abzocker im Verein mit den Telkos der Meinung sind, dass ein Verrechnungskonto für die Verwaltung der Kundenbeziehung sich wie jedes Bankkonto belasten lässt (siehe z. B. SMS-Abofallen im Mobilfunk), würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass diese Form der Abzocke nicht gelingt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Denkbar schon, bisher in dieser Form noch nicht berichtet. 
Lassen wir uns  "überraschen" ...


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



drboe schrieb:


> Denn die Rufnummer haben die Anrufganoven ja, während ihnen die Kontoverbindung vermutlich nicht bekannt ist.


Das möchte man meinen, dem ist in vielen Fällen aber nicht so! Zumeist haben diese Halunken sogar den vollständigen Datensatz der Opfer. Siehe z. B. >HIER<.


----------



## AltGr (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ok, danke für eure Antworten. Wir behalten die Telefonrechnungen und das Konto im Auge. Ich hoffe so sehr, dass da nichts kommen wird. Diese Hilflosigkeit macht einem echt angst.


----------



## efel23 (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo

ich habe vorhin genau denselben Anruf bekommen.

Irgendwas wurde noch von "Verband der Gebührenzahler" oder so gesagt. Ob wirklich "Verband" weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, aber "Gebührenzahler" ziemlich sicher.

Aber wenn die die Telefonrechung nicht von sich aus belasten können, was bringt denen dann der Anruf?

Wusste die Bundesnetzagentur schon, dass solche Anrufe "im Umlauf" sind?

Ich wart auch mal ab.

viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## AltGr (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



efel23 schrieb:


> ...aber "Gebührenzahler" ziemlich sicher.



Bei mir sagte sie, 59 EUR wären weniger als die Steuern, die man bei solch einem Gewinn (Auto etc.) bezahlen müsste, und dass es doch nur fair wäre, vielleicht meinst du das.



efel23 schrieb:


> Aber wenn die die Telefonrechung nicht von sich aus belasten können, was bringt denen dann der Anruf?



Ja, das frage ich mich auch, deswegen habe ich ja so eine Angst, dass sie irgendwo irgendwelche Daten her haben.



efel23 schrieb:


> Wusste die Bundesnetzagentur schon, dass solche Anrufe "im Umlauf" sind?



Die Frau, mit der ich gesprochen habe, schien das noch nicht zu kennen. Sie riet mir, es über das Formular, das es online gibt, zu melden.


----------



## efel23 (26 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Moinmoin,



AltGr schrieb:


> Bei mir sagte sie, 59 EUR wären weniger als die Steuern, die man bei solch einem Gewinn (Auto etc.) bezahlen müsste, und dass es doch nur fair wäre, vielleicht meinst du das.



Ach so. Kann auch sein, dass ich das falsch verstanden habe. Die einem ja auch die Ohren vollgequatscht...





AltGr schrieb:


> Ja, das frage ich mich auch, deswegen habe ich ja so eine Angst, dass sie irgendwo irgendwelche Daten her haben.



...oder "Stochern im Dunklen". Weiß man halt nicht genau. Ich habe meinen Eltern (weil das auch der Telefon-Anschluss meiner Eltern ist, nicht meiner) gesagt, dass sie die nächsten Rechnungen genau kontrollieren sollen.





AltGr schrieb:


> Die Frau, mit der ich gesprochen habe, schien das noch nicht zu kennen. Sie riet mir, es über das Formular, das es online gibt, zu melden.



Ich habe auch mal bei der Bundesnetzagentur dieses Formular ausgefüllt (nachdem ich meinen Text nach dem 4. Versuch endlich auf max. 1000 Zeichen gekürzt hatte). Mal sehen, ob da eine Antwort kommt, außer dass sie jeden Fall prüfen und vielleicht nicht antworten.


viele Grüße


----------



## Mr. Smith (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hallo.

ich hatte vor 5 minuten genau denselben anruf. auf die frage, ob es in ordnung sei, die 59€ per telefonrechnung abzurechnen sagte ich laut und deutlich NEIN.

ganz am anfang wurde gefrag mit wem man denn spreche. in diesem moment wusste ich natürlich noch nicht, dass es sich um eine bandansage handelte und sagte: mit wem wollen sie denn sprechen? 

daraufhin ging das gelaber über das gewinnspiel, etc. los. am ende wollte das band nochmals den namen haben. wieder habe ich ihn nicht genannt.

dennoch rege ich mich auf, nicht gleich aufgelegt zu haben...

hoffentlich die sache keine konsequenzen.


----------



## xxhajoxx (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo ich habe den Anruf heute auch bekommen bei mir sagten die was von Gebührenzentrale. Der Anruf war von anfang an komisch weil ich erst 2-3 mal Hallo sagen musste bis die anfingen, Erst habe ich gar nicht gemerkt das es von Band war. Ich ärgere mich sehr darüber denn ich habe denen meinen Namen gesagt aber als sie dann die 59euro abbuchen wollten von der telefonrechnung, habe ich laut und deutlich gesagt "Nein das möchten wir nicht". Darauf antwortete das Band: " Dann wünschen wir ihnen viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel" und legte auf.

Was mich direkt stutzig  gemacht hab ist das ich bei der GEZ gar nicht bekannt bin und ich und meine Schwestern mit denen ich zusammenwohne auch keine GEZ bezahlen müssen weil wir als Studenten befreit sind.

Naja ich hoffe das jetzt nichts weiter kommt und da die Telefonrechnung auch nicht auf meinem Namen läuft denke ich nicht das ich weitere Konsequenzen daraus haben werde.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich habe denselben Anruf eben bei meiner Arbeitsstelle erhalten.

Habe mich dann mit der üblichen Floskel gemeldet und das Band hat sich mit "Gebührenzentrale" gemeldet. Danach fragte es mich nach meinem Namen. Ich hab ihn dann auch leider genannt, aber auch gesagt, dass ich nicht die Inhaberin sei. Ich wurde auch die Sache mit dem Briefkasten gefragt und als ich nachsehen wollte, wurde mir gesagt, ich solle erst einmal zuhören. Dann hat es ohne Ende gequatscht und mich irgendwann nochmal nach meinem Namen gefragt. Ich antwortete nochmal, dass ich nicht die Inhaberin sei. Daraufhin kam nur ein sehr aufdringliches "Wenn sie die Tür zum Glück verschließen, werden Sie es nie haben! Nennen Sie bitte ihren Vor- und Zunamen.".

Daraufhin hab ich aufgelegt, weil mir das zu gruselig wurde.
Mir wurde glücklicherweise nichts von einer Abbuchung erzählt, aber schräg war es trotzdem...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo!
Ich hab heute auch so einen Anruf bekommen. Mir ist überhaupt nicht aufgefallen, dass die Ansage von einem Band kommen könnte, aber die Sprüche, die ich hier in diesem Forum so gelesen hab, kommen mir doch sehr bekannt vor  Ich hatte aber nur das Gefühl, als würde die Dame das ablesen, was sie mir erzählt! 
Die Frau (oder dann wohl "Stimme", wenn es eine Bandansage gewesen ist) wurde sehr unhöflich, als ich nochmal nachfragte, wie das mit den 59 Euro wäre und meinte dann: "Das Glück kommt bis zu Ihrer Tür, aber Sie müssen es schon auch hereinlassen" (den Spruch fand ich besonders toll ^^). 
Als ich dann auf die Frage nach meinen Vor- und Zunamen sagte, dass ich mich hier für nix anmelden möchte fragte sie nochmal mit Nachdruck, worauf ich meinte ich möchte mir das alles erst einmal in Ruhe durchlesen (der Brief lag ja angeblich bestimmt schon im Briefkasten - tchja heute war er leider noch nicht drin, aber morgen kommt er ja dann gaaanz bestimmt) . Nach dieser Antwort kam mir die Stimme/Frau -wie auch immer- fast schon böse oder beleidigt vor und sie meinte dann nur noch sehr unhöflich, ich hätte wohl überhaupt kein Interesse an dem Ganzen und noch bevor ich richtig antworten konnte zischte ein kurzes "dann entschuldigen Sie die Störung" aus dem Telefon und mir wurde aufgelegt!
Ich fand es schon auffällig, dass mir keine Rufnummer angezeigt worden ist. Aber ich hab jetzt eigentlich auch keine Befürchtung, dass da irgendetwas nachkommen könnte... Mir wurde ja einfach aufgelegt  Nachfragen mögen die wohl nicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe heute solch einen Anruf bekommen.
Ich habe mir nichts schlechtes dabei gedacht, als jemand ohne Rufnummernübermittlung angerufen hat.
Als ich Hallo gesagt habe, fing die "Frau" 3Sekunden später an zu sprechen."...Gebührenzentrale...150..." wie bei euch auch schon.
Da ich nicht mit Betrug gerechnet habe antwortete ich mit dem Nachnamen auf die Namensanfrage und bei der Briefkastenfrage hab eich mit Ja geantwortet. Bei dem ganzen Gerede fiel mir dann auf, dass da etwas nicht stimmen kann. Als ich zwischendurch nochmal gefragt habe wer und woher da angerufen hat, sprach die "Frau" weiter ohne auf meine Frage zu reagieren. Dann hab ich aufgelegt. Jetzt habe ich erst durch eure Beiträge erfahren was da gewollt wird. Bei mir ists aber so, dass ich bei meinen Eltern wohne und die dann ihr Konto beobachten sollten und das Telefon läuft über meine Mutter. Selbst wenn ich als Herr xx sage "Ja", dann muss meine Mutter erst zustimmen oder?

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo zusammen,
gut, dass es diesen Thread gibt - habe heute auch so einen Anruf bekommen und wollte mal nachlesen, was es zu dem Thema im net gibt 

Das ganze kam mir nicht wie eine Bandansage vor und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es Konsequenzen hat.. Vllt ist die Dame auf der Suche nach Kunden für Ihre Geschäftsidee..

Ich für meinen Teil hab das abgeblockt, woraufhin die Dame auch sehr unhöflich wurde - anscheinend hat sie Probleme mit Schriftverkehr (ist ja dann auch viel Arbeit erstmal Verträge rumzuschicken, die dann keiner bzw. zu wenige beantworten)..

Falls ich noch was hören sollte meld ich mich wieder!

Bye


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

ich habe gerade den selben Anruf bekommen , auch ich sagte das ich kein interesse hab und auch ich wurde nach meinen Namen gefragt.Ach ja sie wurde sehr unfreundlich als sie nich durchkam mit ihrer Masche und der tolle Spruch mit dem Glück kam im Gespräch auch vor. Ich werde mich jetzt an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden und alle die diesen Anruf auch bekommen haben sollten das selbe tun .


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

guten abend,

hatte heute vormittag ebenso einen derartigen anruf mit den beschriebenen eigenheiten.

- erst nach mehrmaligen hallo losgelegt (aber dachte nicht an ein band sondern an abgelesenen text)
- irgendwas mit gebührenzentrale
- einer der auserwählten glücklichen
- frage nach dem briefkasten
- die einmalige 59,- euro für ne fernbedienung


und der text mit dem glück

auch wurde die dame äußerst unhöflich als ich den datenabgleich zweimal nicht tätigen wollte. ...dann buchen wir eben mit der telefonabrechnung ab ...

aber nun habe ich ein sehr merkwürdiges gefühl:

die scheinen komplette datensätze mit bankdaten usw zu haben
habe im netz ähnliche fälle auch in verbindung mit angeblicher gez endeckt.

Falken Marketing und Vertriebs GmbH (mal googeln)

demnach reicht nach datenabgleich ein einfaches ja und sie versuchen vom konto abzubuchen. gibt zuvor ne rechnung und man muss neben der rückbuchung widerspruch einlegen. wenn denn dieser überhaupt zustellbar ist.

bin schwer genervt und werde telefonrechnung und konto im auge behalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hi,

ich habe gestern abend genau diesen Anruf erhalten, bin mir nicht sicher, ob es Band war oder abgelesen (Bauchgefühl: abgelesen). Ich habe meinen Namen genannt, sehe aber nicht, daß das Konsequenzen haben kann.
Zunächst ist mir die unterdrückte Rufnummer aufgefallen; da meine Nummer als Firmenanschluß nicht im Telefonbuch steht, war ich schon ein bissel vorgewarnt. Erst kam auch die Nummer "Heute schon mal in den Briefkasten geschaut?", später dann wollte sie mir den ganzen Krempel erst extra zusenden. Warum Gewinne einkommensteuerpflichtig sind, aber nicht mehr, wenn ich eine Anmeldegebühr gezahlt habe, mag sich mir nicht erschliessen. Die EUR 59 wollte sie über die Telefonrechnung einziehen "Sind sie damit einverstanden?", als ich darauf laut gemeint habe "Nein, damit bin ich überhaupt nicht einverstanden" kam nur noch "Ich glaube, sie sind gar nicht wirklich interessiert ... schwafel .. schwafel ..." aufgelegt.
Angeblich hat man nach einem Monat ein Rücktrittsrecht von dem Vertrag wenn man bis dahin nix gewonnen hat, meine Einschätzung: Da halten die sich genau dran, kassieren aber eine Bearbeitungsgebühr, und da kann man vermutlich rechtlich nichts machen.
Also: Wenn die Frage kommt "Sind sie damit einverstanden, daß wir das über Ihre Telefonrechnung erheben" laut und deutlich "Nein" sagen, ohne Zustimmung des Anschlußinhabers können die nichts abbuchen (macht sich jede Telekom strafbar, wenn die ohne Legitimation einfach mal so aus Daffke Geld holen); die brauchen von einem, daß man den Namen sagt UND sein Einverständnis zur Abbuchung gibt. Wenn man die Zustimmung gegeben hat, mit Widerspruch nicht 1 Monat warten, sonst kommt - vermutlich - eine Gebühr für den Rücktritt vom Vertrag, innerhalb von 2 Wochen sollte das anders sein; ich schätze, daß man da wirklich irgendwas zugesandt bekommt, die müssen ja den Schein wahren, und dann müsste man von diesem Geschäft zurücktreten können.
Und keine Angst davor, den Namen am Telefon zu sagen, allzumal am eigenen Anschluß (den normalerweise jedes Telefonbuch dem werten Anrufer auch verrät); ist ja nicht die Maffia, sondern nur ein kleiner Raffke mit einer zugegeben leidlich originellen neuen Nummer (Nein, so gut ist es dann auch wieder nicht); wir sollten uns von solchen Erpeln nicht paranoid machen lassen

Gruß HG


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Selber Anruf gerade hier (Leipzig):
Gedächtnisprotokoll:

-Nummer unbekannt (unterdrückt?), weibliche Stimme

-relativ lange Pause beim Abnehmen
+(hab bestimmt hier schon 2x meinen Namen gesagt)
-"Hallo wer spricht da?" - Pause
+(mein Namen zum dritten)
-"Ich bin blablubb von blablubb (irgendwas von wegen Gebührenzentrale, dachte schon von der GEZ), wir haben ihnen was geschickt, haben sie ihre Post schon gecheckt?" - Pause
+ja, war nix dabei
-"Darf ich Sie darüber informieren, ... (aus 150 ausgewählt, Fernbedienung, Werbung bewerten, dabei was gewinnen, 59 Euro über Telefonrechnung)"
+nein will ich nicht, tut mir leid
-"Hören sie sich das doch wenigstens mal an" - Pause
+naja gut, reden sie weiter
-"blablubb..."
+nein willl ich nicht, hab ich keine zeit für
-"...(unbeirrt weiter), Sagen sie mir nochmal ihren Namen?" - Pause
+den hab ich ihnen doch schon gesagt! (wortwörtlich!)
-"Es ist also OK, dass wir 59 Euro per Telefonrechnung einziehen?" - Pause
+ NEIN, das ist NICHT OK
-"Ich glaube sie interessiert das gar nicht, auf Wiedersehen" (total angesäuerte Stimmlage)
+ (aufgelegt)

Das ja mal die Höhe!
Hab mich auf die Suche begeben, da ich nun im Gespräch auch meinen Namen und so Wörter wie "OK" und "Ja" verwendet habe.
Ohne diesen Thread hätte ich nicht gewusst, dass ich mich da eben mit einer Bandansage unterhalten habe! Auch wenn solche Anrufe das letzte sind, Respekt für diese besonders hinterlistige Idee!
Ich werde die Telefonrechnung meiner Eltern auch besonders im Blick behalten, wenn ich auch glaube, dass da nix passieren wird (siehe Gesprächsabschluss).

Der Anruf wird wohl in nächster Zeit weitere Kreise ziehen...


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .... dass ich mich da eben mit einer Bandansage unterhalten habe!


Wenn bei mir anonyme CC-Annrufe eingehen, die ich weder zuordnen noch leiden kann, dann beleidige ich die Caller stets konkret und aufs übelste. Wenn sich diese automatischen Anrufe durchsetzen sollten, dann ist es mit meiner bisherigen Strategie Essig.
Übrigens, bei mir melden sich schon seit Jahren extrem wenig CallCenter und Ärger habe ich wegen der Beleidigungen noch nie bekommen, obwohl ich nur auf so was warte.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hatte Samstag wieder nen Anruf.

Da ich mich gerade für das Deutschlandspiel fertig machte hatte ich meine Presslufttröte griffbereit.......................................................... :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo an alle,

ich hatte gerade den selben anruf wie alle anderen. Und sogar das selbe gelabber wie die anderen. Die unbekannte Nummer machte mich stutzig aber nach dem ich gebührenzentrale hörte dachte ich mir nichts dabei, bis die tante/das Band mit dem Gewinnspiel anfing. Auf mein mehrmaliges "Nein danke!" habe ich keine reaktion bekommen.
Nachdem ich aufgelegt habe, rief ich sofort die Gebührenzentrale an und habe mir bestätigen lassen, das dieses Problem seit dem 20.06.10 immer öfters gemeldet wurde und das es eine 
abzocke per telefonrechnung sei.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

smile .... da scheinen ja schon einige einen Anruf von der "Gebührenzentrale" erhalten zu haben. Nachdem ich der Dame gesagt habe, dass ich mir erstmal den Brief (der ja angeblich schon im Briefkasten sein müsste) durchlesen wolle um mich in Ruhe darüber zu informieren und ich mit Sicherheit nicht am Telefon irgendwas abschließen würde, wurde sie direkt unfreundlich, nach dem Motto, ich schein wohl nicht interessiert zu sein und legte sofort auf.

Schade dass man nicht genau weiss, wer dahinter steckt, ansonsten würde ich gerne eine offizielle Beschwerde einreichen. Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele alte Leute die nicht genau verstehen um was es geht so übern Tisch ziehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo,

wir hatten auch vor einer halben Stunde einen solchen Anruf. Ob es vom Band war, weiß ich nicht, auf jeden Fall hat diese Frau einen furchtbar aggressiven Ton, ich habe das Telefonat sofort beendet. Den Hinweis weiter oben mit der Bundesnetzagentur verstehe ich nicht ganz, da die Nummer unterdrückt war.

Wie kann ich das melden?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

...auch heute geht die Masche munter weiter, denn auch ich "führte" heute gegen Mittag selbiges Telefonat (Marburger Umland). Mir kam das auch sofort seltsam vor und ich googelte auch gleich nachdem die Frau patzig wurde und unter dem Satz "ich hätte doch kein Interesse, entschuldigen sie die Störung" sofort auflegte, als ich eben NICHT die Zustimmung zur Telefonabbuchung gab (konnte ich auch gar nicht, da der Anschluss nicht über mich läuft sondern über meinen Verlobten; ich sagte zwar nicht "nein" aber eben auch nicht "ja"). Ich nannte der Frau auch meinen Namen, aber sie frug erneut nach - anscheinend wunderte sie sich, dass der Name nicht zu dem auf ihrer Liste passte, wie auch da stand sicherlich der Name meines Verlobten 
jedenfalls habe ich den Tipp mit der Missbrauchmeldung ernst genommen und den Vorfall gemeldet. Auch wenn die nicht viel tun können, da ja keine Nummer mitgesandt wurde.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie weite Kreise das noch ziehen wird.... Sicherheitshalber habe ich meinen Verlobten informiert und gebeten, seine Telefonabrechnung im Auge zu behalten.

LG aus dem Lahntal


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

genau jetzt haben sie mich angerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

sie hat am anfang mich nach den namen gefragt und ich hab noch geantwortet.wo sie dan noch gesagt hat ok iwir buchen es ab bin ich volkomen ausgeflipt!!!![ edit] !!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

ich wurde auch gerade angerufen, der selbe ablauf wie bei allen anderen hier von wegen erst mal lange nicht gemeldet, dann gebührenzentrale, gewinnspiel, 59 Euro, das sei doch fair etc. 
ich habe mehrmals erklärt, ich hätte gar keinen fernseher und würde auch keine gebühren bezahlen. nachdem ich das mehrmals betont hatte, war die antwort der "frau" dann: "wenn sie das noch nicht alles verstanden haben, ist das nicht schlimm". daraufhin habe ich dann einfach aufgelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Gerade kam bei mir auch der Anruf und die Olle hat das selbe erzählt wie bei
den anderen und dann fing sie auf einmal an mit irgendwas von 59 Euro Monatsgebühr
und will sie mir gleich von irgendwas abziehen oder so. Als ich dann sagte, dass ich
das vielleicht gar nicht will, hat se los gepöbelt ich hätte wohl kein interesse und gleich
aufgelegt bevor ich noch was sagen konnte. Die blöde.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Kurz vor 20:00 Uhr rief mich die selbe unterdrückte Nummer an....
Ich dachte, es sei verboten, mit unterdrückter Nummer solche Anrufe zu starten?!?!

Weiß jemand, wer sich wirklich dahinter versteckt?

Ich werde den Anruf jedenfalls bei der Bundesnetzagentur anzeigen.

Bloß nicht drauf reinfallen und es so vielen wie möglich erzählen, was das für ein Nepp ist!!!

LG
Tina


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

So, nun ist sie auch im hohen Norden angekommen (Kiel).
Gleiches Spiel: Können die aus deinen Antworten einen vehängnisvollen Satz (Zustimmung zu den Scheiß) zusammenschneiden??
Wenn man den Namen gesagt hat und irgenwan ja oder ok!? :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Deswegen vielleicht die Frage nach dem Briefkasten.
Wo ist bloss Ede Zimmermann mit seinen Nepper,Schlepper Bauernfänger geblieben


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo!

Mich rief grad auch so eine ominöse Frau an... Ich bin ans Telefon gegangen, kurz Stille, dann meldete sich diese Frau mit blablabla Gebührenzentrale und fragte, mit wem sie sprechen würde. Ich wiederholte deutlich meinen Namen. Wieder kurz Stille. Dann sagte sie einfach nur - in total aggressivem Tonfall - "Mir scheint, Sie haben sowieso kein Interesse, entschuldigen Sie die Störung, auf Wiederhören!" und legte auf. 

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob da noch was kommt. So wie ich das jetzt hier gelesen habe, muss ich wohl nun unsere Telefonrechnung im Auge behalten...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Guten Morgen!

Mir ist gestern genau dasselbe passiert. Es war ungefähr 19:30 Uhr und ich habe auf einen Anruf meiner Eltern gewartet, als ich mit unterdrückter Nummer angerufen wurde. War auch ziemlich verwirrt, da nur eine Hand voll Personen meine Festnetznummer haben. Mir wurde ziemlich schnell klar, dass das wieder so ein Gewinnscheiß sein muss und war direkt ziemlich genervt. Ich hab eigentlich die ganze Zeit gar nichts gesagt und wenn immer nur mit ‚aha’ und ‚Das interessiert mich nicht’ geantwortet. Es lief prinzipiell alles ähnlich wie bei euch ab:

-	Meldung mit Gebührenzentrale
-	Einleitung mit ich wäre eine von 150 Glücklichen (Bei so einem Gelaber kann immer nur was faul sein)
-	„Sie haben doch heute sicher Post von uns bekommen.“ „Nein, ganz sicher nicht.“
-	Kontext: Werbung würden alle nervig finden und ab sofort kann ich jene via Fernbedienung bewerten, würde pro Monat eine Anmeldegebühr von 59,00 EUR kosten. Da frag ich mich schon, pro Monat eine Anmeldegebühr? 
-	Wegen der Abbuchung von der Telefonrechnung wurde gar nichts gesagt. Als ich nur wieder mit meinem gelangweilt genervten ‚aha’ kam, meinte sie auch, wenn ich es nicht verstanden haben, blah blah. Lassen Sie uns nochmal Ihre Daten abgleichen.
-	Ich meinte ich hätte kein Interesse.
-	„Ihr Name lautet?“ Stille. „Ihr Name lautet?“ Wird richtig unfreundlich. Und ich hab einfach aufgelegt.

Ich denke nicht, dass mir was passieren kann. Was wollen Sie schon mit meinem Nachnamen anfangen, den es auch noch so häufig gibt. Und wenn sie mir was abbuchen, hau ich denen paar auf die Backen.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2010)

*Anrufe von Gebührenzentrale*

Hatte heute und genau vor einer Woche so einen Anruf von der Frau, die sich "Sabine Koloschinski" nennt. Habe eben eine Meldung an die Verbraucherzentrale gemacht. Die gleiche hat mit genau der selben "Hallo? Hallo? Mit wem spreche ich denn genau? - Taktik " angerufen wie letzten Freitag. Das sich Leute nicht schämen oder zu schade sind für solche Schweinereien.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hallo leute, grade eben den anruf bekommen! gleiche frau, gleiches gelaber wie bei euch beschrieben!
ich hab meinen namen gesagt, aber das ist hoffe ich mal nicht schlimm! (werden die meisten von euch auch gemacht haben oder?) mehr hab ich nicht gesagt, also nicht dass ich zustimme oder so etwas! 
eine bandansage ist das nicht! hab die gute fraue 3 mal gefragt, ob die sache einen hacken hat, darauf antwortete sie nur "sie können dabei etwas gewinnen!" D  ) 
ich teilte ihr außerdem mit, dass ich nur der sohn sei, sie wusste also nicht, dass ich über 18 bin (ich bin zwar 18, aber sie wusste das nicht)!
das ist eine frechheit, was die da machen, es sollte in den nachrichten ein ein-minütiger beitrag kommen, dass jeder weiss, was er im falle eines anrufes zu tun  hat!
falls jemand nochmal angerufen wird oder sagt es am besten euren bekannten/verwandten/freunden, falls diese angerufen werden: fragt nach dem name der frau, der firma und einer rückrufnummer! damit könntet ihr hunderte verbraucher schützen und diesen ar*chlöchern das geschäft verderben, denn das ist zu 100% illegal in deutschland! aber ich denke, wenn ihr das fragt, legt sie sowieso gleich auf! aber probieren muss man es! 
mit sowas geld zu machen.... ich könnte nachts nicht ruhig schlafen! so etwas reudiges!

liebe grüsse, yannick


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Bei mir inzwischen auch aber es ging so ab:

"Hier ist Gebühren->behörde<- bla bla bla, wer spricht denn da?"

"Hier spricht xxxx"

"haben sie schon in den Briefkasten geschaut?"

"Nein"

"Dann interressiert sie es garnicht."

Ende.

Ka obs behörde war aber es hat sich so angehört


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

natürlich war das keine behörde! das war eine ganz linke abzocke! eine behörde würde nie "dann interessiert es sie gar nicht" sagen, nachdem man sagt, man hat noch nicht in den briefkasten geguckt!
aber ehrlich gesagt, würden die viel mehr leute abzocken, wenn die frau ein bisschen freundlicher wäre


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

guten morgen,

ich hatte auch gerade diesen anruf...
bin mir aber noch nicht so ganz sicher ob es band war oder abgelesen.

ich dachte eigentlich an ein band, aber die emotionänderung auf meine reaktionen können eigentlich nur von einer person sein.

eigentlich war der ganze anruf schon keine tpyische bandstimme, da diese immer sehr freundlich sind um nicht gleich beim gegenüber eine abwehrhaltung zu schaffen.

eckpunkte:
- dauerte sehr lang bis das gespräch los ging
- frage ob ich schon in den briefkasten geschaut hab
- fernbedienung wird zugeschickt
- datenabgleich
- und aussage das es über meine telefonrechnung abgebucht wird

auf meine antwort: "Nein, das werden sie nicht tun"
wurde nur sehr unfreundlich geantwortet: "mir scheint das sie kein interesse zu gewinnen haben, auf wiedersehn"

bin mal gespannt ob die wirklich was über die telefonrechnung abbuchen...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

Das ganze geht ja anscheinend schon ne ganze Weile, da ich heute vormittag auch so einen Anruf erhielt. Ich dachte erst dass Freunde mich veräppeln wollten. 
Ich mag gar nicht wissen bei wie vielen anderen menschen im Ruhrpott nun das Tel klingelt mit dem Mist!

Ich hab ja nun per google dieses Forum und einiges mehr gefunden .. aber bisher habe ich noch nirgendwo gelesen, dass dieser Anruf bei irgendwem Konsequenzen hatte. Das würde mich ja mal schwer interessieren!

Lg Tinka

PS. Ich habe das ganze einfach mal der Telekom gemeldet grade. Da wurde mir gesagt dass die davon noch nix wissen und gucken was sie nun dagegen unternehmen können.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatte soeben denselben Anruf und werde es bei der Bundesnetagentur anzeigen, da solche Anrufe nach TKG verboten sind.
Ich hatte allerdings nicht den Eindruck, dass es eine Bandansage war, obwohl die Dame mehrmals nicht auf meine Fragen einging, sondern nur ungehalten wurde. Als sie so nebenbei fragte, ob es in Ordnung sei, die 59 € abzubuchen, habe ich dem widersprochen und gemeint, warum sie nicht wüsste mit wem sie telefoniert, wenn sie doch von der GEZ sei (mal abgesehen davon, dass die GEZ gar nicht meine Festnetznummer hat). Daraufhin kam der zickige Spruch, ich sei wohl gar nicht interessiert ... blabla
Wenn ichs recht überlege, könnte es doch ne Bandansage gewesen sein, dann aber eine verdammt gute, die sich an ihr gegenüber anpasst.

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob es da noch Folgen gibt. Aber was mich am meisten interessiert, ist, woher die die Telefonnummer haben, wo ich doch nur im Papier-Telefonbuch steh und für gewöhnlich meiner Nummer nicht rausgeb.

Grüße
Pfefferoni

PS: Ich wohn übrigens bei München falls es der Statistik dient


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatte eben auch so einen Anruf. Wenn ich die Dame richtig verstanden habe, sollten die 59 Euro aber nicht einmalig, sondern monatlich anfallen (nur in den Monaten nicht, in denen man was gewonnen hat).
Bei der Nachfrage nach meinem Namen ("Datenabgleich" am Ende) habe ich ihr erklärt, dass sie sofort meine Daten zu löschen hat und ich auch keinen Anruf mehr wünsche. Außerdem habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass solche Anrufe mit Rufnummernunterdrückung nicht zulässig sind. Dass es eine Bandstimme war, glaube ich nicht, denn das Gespräch war dann recht schnell zu Ende.
Meine Nummer steht in keinem Telefonbuch und ist auch nicht in der Auskunft zu erfahren. Daher sind solche Anrufe bei mir eher selten. Es gab aber in den letzten Tagen schon einige Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit Rufnummernunterdrückung.

Petra
(Raum Schwerin)


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

@Petra - so ging es mir auch nur dass ich nicht mehr dazu gekommen bin, ihr ne Standpauke zu halten. Ich hab das auch auf meinem Blog kundgetan und bekam den Hinweis, dass die telefonnummer u.U. automatisch generiert werden: 
pfeff.eroni.de - [Updated] Heute schon GEZickt?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/giessen/beitrag/35018/vorsicht-neue-methode-von-abzocke/


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Soeben erreichte auch mich dieser Anruf der "Gebührenzentrale". Zunächst versuchte ich, Zwischenfragen zu stellen, merkte dann aber, daß das ganze Gelaber vom Band kam. Ich habe dann schweigend zugehört, einfach, um deren Zeit zu verbrauchen, und habe weitergeschwiegen, als sie meinen Namen aushorchen wollte. Dann kam dieser patzige Satz "anscheinend sind Sie aber gaar nicht interessiert; also schönen Tag noch" und aufgelegt. 
Wer kann diesen Störenfrieden und Betrügern das Handwerk legen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wer kann diesen Störenfrieden und Betrügern das Handwerk legen?


Eigentlich niemand! Man müsste Heerscharen von CallCenter-Mitarbeitern demontieren und wenn in D nichts mehr geht, dann wird eben ein anderes Center im Ausland eröffnet. Telefoniert wird freilich über deutsche Leitungen aber dass diese in dem Zusammenhang auch noch abgeklemmt werden, halte ich unmöglich.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Gleicher Anruf hier, gleiche Masche.
Aber die sehr aufdringliche Frau kam nicht mal soweit mir das mit den 59€ zu verklickern!
Trotzdem bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet und eine Kopie gemacht.
Bundesnetzagentur Rufnummernmissbrauch

Echt eine Schweinerei!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

ich hab vor ca. einer stunde auch den anruf bekommen.jetzt sind sie auch in Lübeck schon angekommen.
auch das gleiche mit gebührenzentrale oder so.da ich dachte das das die gez ist nannte ich auch meinen namen.sie fragte dann auch nach der post und gratulierte mir das ich zu den 150 leuten gehöre.ich hab auch nicht so ganz das gefühl das es eine bandansage war da ich sie fragte wo der haken ist und sie meinte sie können nur gewinnen und das würde nur 59 euro kosten und das das doch fair sei.sie fragte dann auch wegen abbuchen und ich sagte natürlich nein.dann wurde auch so patzig aufgelegt.

also wenn sie was verkaufen wollen dann sollten sie das mal freundlicher tun.und wenns echt ne bandansage war:RESPEKT!die ist dann wirklich extrem gut gemacht.
ich hoffe die lassen mich in ruhe.hab das ganze gleich der telekom und der bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

gerade vor 10 min hab ich den selben Anruf bekommen, genau das selbe Gespräch, die selben Fragen und wahrscheinlich auch die selbe Frau (Bandansage).

Hat denn schon jemand irgendwas weiteres davon gehört, z.B Brief, Anruf, Kontoabbuchung?
Oder hat die Bundesnetzagentur schon was dazu gesagt?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo zusammen,

hab vor einer stunde den selben anruf erhalten.

Hab meinen Namen genannt das sich das so anhörte als wäre es die GEZ, als Sie dann mit
dem Gewinnspiel/Werbung bewerten anfing kam mir das schon sehr dubios vor. Als die Frage kam ob ich da für 59 Euro mitmachen wollte Antwortete ich natürlich mit einem deutlichen "Nein", was Sie aber nicht davon abhilt weiter zu labern von wegen "Wenn das Glück an Ihre Tür klopft". Als Sie mit Ihrem datenabgleich anfing fragte ich mehrer male von welcher Firma Sie denn sei worauf ich aber keine Antwort bekam, sonder weiter auf Ihren datenabgleich beharrte. Ich sagt Ihr Sie müsste doch wissen wo Sie anrufe und Sie solle mir doch meinen Namen sagen worauf Sie sehr unhöflich wurde und sagte "Ich hätte wohl kein Intresse an diesem Glück".
Von einer Abbuchung von der Telefonrechnung war aber in diesem Gespräch nie die Rede.
Naja glaub nicht das da noch irgendwas kommt.

Wohne im Raum Heidelberg falls es wen Interessiert.

Grüße ein genervtes Telefonopfer


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Habe diesen Anruf auch vor ner Stunde erhalten. Normalerweise lege ich bei sowas sofort auf, doch da die sich mit "Gebührenzentrale" gemeldet hat, dachte ich erst, dass mit meinen Zahlungen irgendwas ist. Dann diese "sie haben gewonnen" und der Briefkasten-Nummer war  echt nicht schlecht. Ich habe auch meinen Namen genannt (ganz schön blöd). Aber als sie mit den 59 € anfing und ich meinte, dass ich mir dass alles erstmal anschaun will (Brief, der angeblich kommen sollte) bekam ich auch diese patzige Antwort: Sie scheinen kein Interesse zu haben... aufgelegt. Die war zum Schluss so unfreundlich!! Naja zum Glück läuft unsere Telekom-Rechnung nicht über mich. 

Erst hinterher ist mir eingefallen, dass die GEZ nicht die Gebührenzentrale, sondern die Gebühreneinzugszentrale ist. Auch bei der unbekannten Nummer hätte es bei mir klingeln müssen.

Die lassen sich doch immer wieder was neues einfallen. Ich muss unbedingt noch meiner Mutter bescheid geben. Die sagt häufig bei solchen Sachen einfach Ja und Amen.

Werde es auch der Bundesnetzagentur melden.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Der gleiche Anruf auch im äußersten Südwesten (Weil am Rhein). Die überziehen das gesamte Bundesgebiet mit den Anrufen.
Ich habe (bis vorhin) nicht gemerkt, dass es sich um eine Ansage handelt. Ist schlau gemacht mit rhetorischen Fragen, die einen zum "ja" sagen bringen sollen.

Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur erfolgte.   

Hoffentlich werden die [......] gefunden.


----------



## Backkom (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Jetzt haben sie auch das Handy-Netz (E+) erreicht. Ich habe auch nur gesagt, dass ich mir den Brief dann mal durchlesen werde und aufgelegt. Das Formular für die Anzeige bei der Bundesnetzagentur habe ich mir jetzt parat gelegt und werde beim nächsten Mal gleich mit diesen Fragen beginnen, dann legen die bestimmt noch schneller auf 

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin
Backkom


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Dieser Anruf...

habe ihn auch erhalten und mir auch nichts gedacht. Finds gut, dass es mir nicht nur allein so geht. 
Habe aber aufgelegt, weil diese Frau dann meine Kontaktdaten vergleichen wollte. Ich habe sie dann daraufhin gebeten mir ihre, ja anscheind, vorliegenden Daten zu nennen. Das hat sie gekonnt überhört und erzählte wieder von der super Fernbedinung. Ich habe sie gar nicht ausreden lassen und direkt aufgelegt. 
Das sollten alle so machen, schließlich wird diese supertolle Fernbedinung ins Haus kommen, sobald man alle Daten,"zum Vergleich", angegeben hat. Ob man dann wieder so leicht rauskommt, wag´ich zu bezweifeln. 
Allerdings dachte ich auch, dass Gewinnspiel-(oder wie auch immer) Anrufe nicht ohne Nummer des Absenders durchgeführt werden dürfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Aaah, dacht ichs mir doch dass es dazu schon mehr gibt 
Heut Vormittag dazu nen Anruf erhalten, auch mit Nummernunterdrückung...wurd ausm Bett geklingelt...grmpf.

Allerdings fands die nette dame / das Band es nicht so witzig als ich nichts beim Namenabgleich sagen wollte...und meine antwort: "äh, neeeee sicher nicht" mit Abbbuchung bei der Telefonrechnung fand die auch net gut :-D. Schwupps, aufgelegt.

Aber wenn man nicht genau zuhört zu Beginn, bekommt man echt den Eindruck, es ist die GEZ...


----------



## AltGr (17 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Der aktuelle Stand von meiner Seite: Es ist bisher keine Abbuchung erfolgt, weder direkt vom Konto noch mit der Telefonrechnung.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatte den Anruf eben auch  bis zu den 59 Euro ist die gar nicht erst gekommen, weil ich sie versucht habe zu  unterbrechen sie solle mir gefälligst erkläre wie man mit ner Fernbedienung einflussnehmen kann Schließlich  würde das TV nur Daten empfangen und nicht versenden das sie darauhin geantwortet hat ich  solle den ominösen Brief abwarten gehe ich  davon aus das es eine reale Person war. Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen  das ich auch schon in einm Callcenter gearbeitet habe und wir angeleitet wurden Die potentielen Kunden nicht zu Wort kommen zu lassen und auch etwas agressiv zu werden (es wurde Blindenware "vertickt" Sie haben ja kein Herz für Behinderte hauptsache ihnen gehts gut und ihrer Familie) als ich  dann gehört hate das sie von mir Geld will für ein Gewinnspiel habe ich aufgelegt....


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

...und in München sind sie jetzt auch gelandet mit der Abzocknummer. Wir sind ja jetzt bestimmt schon mehr als 150 Auserwählte. Auf meinen Einwand, dass ich kein Fernsehen schaue, wurde überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Also vermutlich doch eine Belaberung vom Band. Hat irgendjemand hier von denen tatsächlich Post bekommen?


----------



## AltGr (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Bei mir ist bisher nichts mit der Post gekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

nee bei mir auch nicht.ich warte auch schon seit tagen ganz gespannt auf den brief aber nie ist einer drin! :-( 

SCHAAAAAADDDDDEEEEE!!!!

*ironie aus*

xD


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Grad den selben Anruf erhalten, auch mit unterdrückter Nummer! Als sie fragte ob das ok sei, wenn sie die 59,-€ von meiner Telefonrechnung abbuchen würden meinte ich nut NEIN und sie sprach: "Ich habe das Gefühl Sie sind nicht wirklich interessiert, Ich werde diese gespräch jetzt beenden". Da war ich erstmal geschockt und habe direkt meinen Telefonanbieter (Fstntz) angerufen, ihr das Gespräch wider gegeben und gefragt ob die die 59.-€ wirklich abbuchen können? Nein, sie können das definitiv nicht - ohne Erlaubnis, Unterschrift, usw. geht da garnichts! Das beruhigt mich etwas! Sie wird es weiterleiten und mein Anbieter wird es jetzt weiter verfolgen!

Die Masche funktioniert mit einem Router, der wahllos irgendwelche Festnetznummern aus Deutschland wählt, die Ziffern sind wahllos zusammen gestellt (das erklärt die Frage mit wem die dan sprechen, schließlich rufen die je einen an und müssten eigendl. wissen wen die anrufen), naja, so einfach läuft Abzocke - hoffe das keiner drauf reinfällt!

Mein Tipp: Der Verbraucherzentrale und seinem Telefonanbieter melden, auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Masche funktioniert mit einem Router, der wahllos irgendwelche Festnetznummern aus Deutschland wählt,


Mit Router hat das nichts  zu tun. Predictive Power Dialer heißt die Nerveinrichtung.
>> Dialer - Antispam Wiki


Unregistriert schrieb:


> so einfach läuft Abzocke - hoffe das keiner drauf reinfällt!


Bisher ist ja noch überhaupt nicht klar, wer/was hinter den (verbotenen) Cold Calls  steckt
und wie die ( vermutliche ) Abzocke funktionieren soll.


----------



## Sanipine (20 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

In Berlin das gleiche Spiel - alles genauso, wie es hier mehrfach beschrieben wurde... 
Wenn jetzt alle Angerufenen so ablehnend reagieren werden die ihre 150 Fernbedienungen ja nie los 

Hab jedenfalls direkt mal das Formular der Bundesnetzagentur ausgefüllt und Morgen gehts per Post dahin...

Für alle Interessierten hier der Direktlink zum Formular:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cae...e/3456/MitteilungRufnummernTelefonwerbung.pdf

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Nachts am Telefon (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo 
Hatte vor ca 14 Stunden den vermutlich selben Anruf. 
Ich musste mich ebenfalls mehrmals melden, und nenne aus gutem Grund immer höchstens den Nachnamen bei unbekannten... Jedoch lief das Gespräch etwas anders ab, denn ich verneinte die Frage ob ich in die Post gesehen hätte mit "Nein, die kommt auch erst später". Etwas irritiert war ich davon dass die Frau mich dennoch bedrängte den vermeindlichen Brief anzusehen... Wenn es eine Art Tonband oder Computer war, dann eine sehr interessante adaptive Variante. Das ist mir zu dem Zeitpunkt allerdings nicht bewusst gewesen, ich muss nämlich zugeben dass die Nacht davor etwas kurz gewesen war und ich eigentlich gern weiter im Bett geblieben wäre.. 
Bei mir kam übrigens keine verärgerte Stimme. Vielleicht hat das Tonband dazugelernt und ist freundlicher geworden. Aber das ist unwahrscheinlich. Vermutlich arbeiten die mit einer Worterkennung, und haben einfach mal ein paar Testläufe gemacht (oder dies sind die Testläufe) um einen Sprachcomputer zu entwickeln der auf die meistgenannten Antworten reagiert. An sich ne coole Idee, nur mit dieser Verwendung illegal...
Was mir in meinem Gespräch fehlte war eine Nachfrage zwecks Datenabgleich, oder eine vorgeschlagene Abbuchung. Lediglich die "relevanten" Informationen wurden weitergegeben: Es kostet 59 pro Monat ( und sie nannte es 59 Euro pro Monat Anschlussgebühr) Spätestens jetzt sollte klar sein mit welchen Sprachfinessen hier gearbeitet wird. Impliziert wird eine einmalige Gebühr, jedoch ist diese monatlich... und wenn ich das mal so auf ein jahr hochrechne kann ich mir von den 708 Euro den schicken Plasma-Fernseher aus der tollen Werbung die ich bewerten soll auch gleich selbst kaufen.
Für mich war das Ende des Gesprächs allerdings auch wie für viele andere der Anlass im Internet dem ganzen auf den Grund zu gehen. Auf die Frage ob es fair sei, und dass das weniger als die Steurn seien die man zahlen müsse antwortete ich mit: " Vermutlich. Ich überlegs mir." und dann kam eine endlose Pause. Man merkte einfach dass sie auf etwas zu warten schien. Kein Wunder nach all dem was ich hier gelesen habe, dass sie mit meinem fragenden "Tschüss" nichts anfangen konnte..
Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf meine neue Fernbedienung. So eine wollte ich immer schon einmal haben. Funktionieren würde das sicherlich, denn in den USA gab es einmal ein ähnliches Gerät um das Fernsehen zu bewerten - die Teilnehmer bekamen im Gegenzug gratis Kabelfernsehen. Würde man dieses Gerät nun mit Output-Daten versorgen wollen käme wieder das Telefon ins Spiel: Mit diesem könnten die Daten verschlüsselt gesendet werden. Hier könnte sich Stufe zwei der Abzocke verstecken. Jedoch bezweifle ich dass eine Tonbandansage fähig ist ein solches Gerät zu entwickeln  
Was mich nur etwas wundert ist die Tatsache, dass meine Adresse nicht mal im Telefonbuch steht  Und tatsächlich auch nirgendwo anders öffentlich. Aus gutem Grund. Daher sehe ich auch bei dem einen genannten Mobilfunkfall keine nennenswerten Betrugschancen. Sollte jedoch ein Betrag abgebucht werden, könnte eventuell die Telekom das ganze zurückverfolgen: Wenn nicht zum Wohle des einzelnen, dann zumindest als Sammelklage. 

Für die Statisik: Festnetz, Telekom, Landkreis Soltau-Fallingbostel (wer ist schon München XD)

Viele Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Nachts am Telefon schrieb:


> Wenn nicht zum Wohle des einzelnen, dann zumindest als Sammelklage.


Es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo , 
heute bekam ich einen Anruf , eine junge Dame , die sehr schnell sprach und mir irgendwas von Gebühren und Werbung plapperte und ich wäre ausgewählt worden ......und ob ich denn heute schon Post bekommen hätte .....mir würde eine Fernbediehung zugeschickt und somit Werbung beurteilen könnte und gleichzeitig das zu werbene Produkt gewinnen könnte .......ich HÄ????????? tief Luft holte ....und ??????
Sind sie damit einverstanden das ich ihnen monatlich 59€ mit auf ihrer Telefonrechnung berechne ? ...ich schwieg .......Wir sind ja Fair , wenn sie im ersten Monat nichts gewinnen werden ihnen auch nicht die 59€ in Rechnung gestellt .....ich darauf : Und was ist mit die anderen Monate ? ......stille.........Um ihnen die Fernbediehung zu schicken benötigen wir ihr Adresse !  ich : Wie jetzt ? ich denke ich habe bereits was zugeschickt bekommen ? dann haben sie doch meine Adresse ? .....still.....

Dann : ich sehe sie haben kein wirkliches Interesse an unseren Gewinnspiel und wünsche ihnen einen schönen Tag noch . Und es wurde aufgelegt!!!!

Die Telefonnummer wurde natürlich nicht angezeigt auf meinen Display. Schade , dann hätte ich sie sofort zur schwarzen Liste beigefügt.

Liebe Mitmenschen , ich hoffe diesen Unsinn glaubt keiner .......und gebt keinen persönlichen Daten raus .


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Bei mir gestern die gleiche Masche wie bei den anderen. Habe mir heute den ganzen Tag den Kopf darüber zerbrochen aber nachdem ich dann dieses Forum gefunden habe bin ich nun doch sehr beruhigt. 
Leider war ich auch so dumm und nannte meinen Namen und bejate die Frage nach dem Briefkasten. Dann ging wie bei allen anderen auch das Gelaber los. Gereizt fragte ich wer genau mich denn da überhaupt anruft und warum mit unterdrückter Nummer, da dies illegal sei. 
Die Stimme (ob Frau oder Band sei mal dahingestellt) redete einfach ohne Punkt und Komma weiter und ging gar nicht auf meine energischen Fragen ein. Mirwurde irgendwas von Fernbedienung, Werbespots bewerten etc. erzählt und dass mir diese Bedienung zugeschickt wird. Sehr sauer sagte ich mehrere male dass ich dies weder wünsche noch brauche doch darauf ging "sie" überhaupt nicht ein. 
Schließlich war meine Geduld am ende und ich rief einfach nur noch laut in den Hörer "Lecken Sie mich am Ar***" und legte dann auf :-D

Für die Statistiker unter euch: Nähe Paderborn, NRW

PS: Vielleicht sollte ich mich beim nächsten mal mit Max Mustermann melden und beim Datenabgleich Musterstraße 1 in 12345 Musterstadt angeben


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Servus hatte gestern Vormittag auch diesen Anruf. Zuerst dachte ich ja auch an die GEZ. Aber da mir das jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen hat, hab ich eben mal im Internet nachgeschaut. 

Komisch fand ich direkt dass die Nummer unterdrückt war, in der Regel rufen hier nur Leute an die sich verwählt haben, da meine Nummer vielleicht 6 Monate alt ist und mehr als die Familie und paar Freunde sollten die nicht kennen.

Ich hab dann meinen Nachnamen genannt (hinterher ist man ja immer schlauer), sie wollte wissen ob ich schon in den Briefkasten geschaut habe, ich sagte "ne" (war ja auch relativ früh dafür), und dann hieß es in leicht säuerlichem Ton dass es mich ja scheinbar auch gar nicht interessiere. Wie Band klang das Ganze aber nicht, auch wenn es das vielleicht war. Mehr als diese 2 Worte kamen von mir ja nicht.
Das ganze in der Nähe von Trier.

Was ich hierbei nicht verstehe ist dieses, was man bei Anderen liest, offensichtliche Fragen ob 59 Euro abgebucht werden dürfen. Wer sagt da ja?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Gerade eben auch diesen Anruf bekommen... 

Am Anfang auch meinen Namen genannt. Von 59 Euro hat sie allerdings nichts erzählt. Ist sie wohl nicht zu bekommen nur dieses Gelaber von wegen Gewinnspiel - Werbung bewerten etc. pp. Besonders dreist war aber noch diese Variante:

Nachdem ich sagte, dass ich überhaupt keinen Fernseher besitze, antwortete die Stimme doch tatsächlich: "Sie bekommen diese Fernbediehnung zugeschickt - ob sie wollen oder nicht!" Unfassbar... xD Hab dann nur noch gefragt, ob sie ein bisschen Banane sei und dann aufgelegt.

Nun ja - ich stehe nicht im Telefonbuch, von daher sollte das mit der Adresse schwierig werden. Das einzige wäre dann die Telefonrechnung, die man im Auge behalten muss - aber wenn so etwas wirklich möglich ist dort einfach abzubuchen nur weil man einen Namen und die dazugehörige Nummer hat weiß ich echt auch nicht mehr was mit der Welt los ist...


----------



## AnrufBekommen (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ja, um 10 uhr heute bei mir das gleiche. Bin überzeugt davon, dass es eine Bandansage war, denn nachdem ich mehrfach gefragt habe, ob es dieses Gespräch vom Band ist und ich verwirrt sei, kam keine Reaktion darauf.
Naja hoffe es passiert nichts weiter, habe keine Frage mit ja beantwortet und meinen Namen nur einmal am Anfang gesagt.
Frage mich nur, wie sie denn nur mit Namen und der Antwort Ja irgendwas abrechnen wollen? Dann müssten sie doch noch mehr Daten haben, oder? Wird nachdem sie fragen, ob es ok sei, die 59 Euro per Telefonabrechnung abzuziehen, noch die Adresse oder weitere Daten verlangt? Habe nach der Frage nämlich selber einfach aufgelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Auch ich habe gestern so einen Anruf bekommen. Dummerweise nannte ich zu beginn meinen Namen und bestätigte mit "ja" das ich heute schon in den Briefkasten geschaut hätte. Ansonsten lief das Gespräch wie bei allen anderen ab. Nachdem ich mehrmals lt. und deutlich "nein - das möchte ich nicht" bzw. "nein - kein Interesse" sagte wurde mit der schnippischen Bemerkung "ich merke schon Sie haben kein Interesse" aufgelegt. 
Ich war daraufhin direkt bei einem Telecom-Service um dort nachzufragen, ob einfach abgebucht werden kann ohne meine Einwilligung und ob diese Anrufe bekannt wären. Richtig weiterhelfen konnte man mir dort aber nicht.

Gibt es schon Abbuchungen bei jemanden? Sollte man die Sache ersteinmal laufen lassen oder schon irgendwas veranlassen?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich habe gestern diesen "ominösen" Anruf von der "GEZ" bekommen.

Was mich an der ganzen Sache stutzig macht ist die Frage nach dem Briefkasten.

Ich habe diese mit "Nein" beantwortet. Wenn ich jetzt mit "Ja" geantwortet hätte und das ganze Gespräch als "angeblicher Beweis" aufgezeichnet wird. Und anschließend das "Nein" auf die Frage "Sind sie damit einverstanden wenn wir die 59,- € über ihre Telefonrechnung einziehen" durch das "ja" bei der Nachfrage ob man schon am Briefkasten war ausgetauscht wird? Technisch heute ja kein Problem.

Auch wenn das ganze bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung nicht relevant ist, hätte man wohl erst mal den Ärger mit der Telefonrechnung 

Ich habe immer nur mit "Aha" auf die "Erzählung" geantwortet. Irgendwann sagte die Dame mir dann sie wolle noch mal meine Daten abgleichen. Ich habe Ihr dann gesagt, dass ich am Telefon keine Angabe zu meinen Daten mache.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch wenn das ganze bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung nicht relevant ist,


Noch ist einer dieser Gewinnbimmelfritzen vor Gericht gezogen. Warum wohl?

Auf welche mysteriöse Weise hier abgezockt werden soll, ist noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

habe gerade auch einen anruf von denen erhalten. bloss sollte es bei mir 79 euro kosten. als ich mehrmals nach der firma und dem namen der guten frau gefragt habe, wurde sie patzig. als ich dann auch ein bisschen rauher im ton wurde und sie gefragt habe wo sie den meine telefonnummer herhabe und nochmals nach ihrem und dem namen ihrer firma fragte sagte sie mir den schon hier soviel zitierten satz " das ich ja wohl kein interesse hätte" und legte auf. 
wo kann ich das melden???

ich lasse mich zwar nicht verarschen aber die armen alten leute die drauf reinfallen, tun mir leid und deswegen würd ich dagegen gerne was unternehmen!!!


----------



## Timmek (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo,

bei mir wars genau das Gleiche heute (18 Uhr etwa) wie auf etlichen Seiten vor mir schon beschrieben.
Es ist einfach unfassbar und macht mich echt sauer, wie manche Menschen mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren können, mit so einer Scheiße Leute abzuziehen und traurig zugleich, dass es so wenig Möglichkeiten gibt sowas konsequent zu unterbinden.

Bin gespannt ob da was kommt.
Habe auch bei Vodafone (ehem. Arcor) - meinem Anbieter - angerufen und die meinten, ich solle mich am Folgetag der Rechnungsanfertigung bei ihnen melden um zu erfragen ob dieses Mysteriöse "Unternehmen" (nachfolgend "x" genannt) tatsächlch was abgebucht hat.
Sollte das der Fall sein, kann man telefonisch verlangen, dass die Abbuchung von x nicht auf der Rechnung erscheint. Mein Anbieter schickt mir dann gesondert ein Schreiben, indem die Adresse von x, die als externes Unternehmen Geld verlangen, augeführt ist.

Um eine extra Abbuchung auf der Telefonrechnung auftauchen zu lassen, schicken externe Unternehmen eine entsprechende Forderung unter Angabe ihrer Anschrift an den Telefonanbieter, der das widerum in die Rechnung mit aufnimmt.

Vom Widerrufsrecht könne man bei Erhalt einer unsachgemäßen Rechnung innerhalb von 14 Tagen Gebrauch machen und durch die übersandte Anschrift von x durch Vodafone an mich kann ich dann umgehend die Polizei einschalten.

War sehr interessant zu erfahren wie ein großer Anbieter wie Vodafone mit sowas umgeht...naja...mal sehen.

Für die Statistik: Schwerin, M-V


----------



## Unregistriert a.F (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hallo zusammen,
ich hatte soeben auch einen anruf. die Frau fragte mehrmals nach mit wem sie den sprechen würde... dann hat sie mir erklärt das ich ne super fernbedienung bekommen würde und wenn mir im tv eine werbung gefallen hätte bräuchte ich nur einen bestimmten knopf betätigen und ich könne diese sachen gewinnen und das für nur 59 euro im monat. ich sagte ihr das ich nicht interessiert wäre daraufhin bekam ich die antwort: das ist garnicht schlimm wenn sie es nicht verstanden haben.... ich habe es nochmal wiederholt das ich kein interesse habe und hab aufgelegt.bin ja mal gespannt was folgt.... was hat das mit der telefonrechnung auf sich? buchen die etwa da ab?
lg A.F aus warendorf


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

bei mir hat die dame gestern auch angerufen ^^
aber da ich grad daheim am feiern war hab ich nur ins telefon gelallt und dann hat sie auch irgendwann gesagt "ich glaube das interessiert sie nicht " und hat aufgelegt.

aber scheinbar ist das ja öfter so ^^


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hi leute

der selbe anruf, die selbe masche. bin froh zu sehen, dass es nicht nur mir so ergangen ist.
schlechtes gewissen plagt mich, bewundere die schlagfertigkeit einiger von euch (An vielmehr als ein empörtes "Und wie kann man sich dagegen wehren????!!!!" kann ich mich nicht erinnern).

gab es schon irgendwelche konsequenzen, erhöhte telefonkosten, 59 EURO, ...?

                                   alles liebe
                                            morella (aus würzburg, bayern)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo, das ist ja echt interessant!
Ich hatte ebenfalls einen Anruf von dieser Dame, war definitiv kein Band! 
Die Rufnummer war unterdrückt. Eine Dame hat sich vorgestellt, sie hat allerdings alles sehr schnell runtergerattert.

Ich habe nur etwas von "Gebühreneinzugstelle" gehört, von der sie anruft. Man hört ja, dass die GEZ zur Zeit wieder überprüft, wer schwarz guckt. Wir haben alles gemeldet, also habe ich nichts zu befürchten und habe mir angehört, was die Dame wollte:

Zuerst wollte sie wissen, ob ich heute schon in den Briefkasten geschaut hätt. Wie seien unter den 8000 (oder sowas in der Art) Glücklichen, die unter den Gebührenzahlern ausgewählt wurden, Werbung bewerten zu dürfen. Dabei hätten wir die Möglichkeit, jeden Artikel, für den geworben wird zu gewinnen.
Sie senden uns eine Fernbedienung zu, und immer, wenn mir die Werbung gefällt, könne ich auf ein Knöpfchen drücken und der Hersteller des Artikels wüßte dann, dass ich in die Verlosung komme. Es wird nur eine einmalige Gebühr in Höhe von 59 Euro fällig.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich endlich geschnallt, dass es sich nicht um die GEZ handelt, sondern um eine blöde Abzockmasche und habe "nein Danke" gesagt. Sie meinte dann noch, sie müssten die Gebühr verlangen, weil ich den Gewinn sonst versteuern müsste und das sei doch ein faires Angebot. Ich habe nochmal "nein Danke" gesagt und "Auf wiederhören" und habe aufgelegt. 

59 Euro scheint entweder ein beliebter Betrag zu sein, oder könnte es sein, dass es sich um eine neue Masche der Firma handelt, die Leute mit Werbeverträgen zur Herausgabe der Bankdaten bewegen wollte? Details zu 001805554886 aus Service-Dienste | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

das ist ja wirklich erstaunlich, wieviele von den nur auserwählten "150" einen anruf bekommen 

ich habe heute ebenfalls so einen anruf erhalten... so gegen 18:30 Uhr... unterdrückte rufnummer... hm, kam mir schon spanisch vor, weil mich ein paar stunden zuvor bereits eine dame anrief, die einige fragen stellte zu einer umfrage bezüglich jugendliche und alkohol... naja... sie wollte nichts verkaufen, aber ich mag solche anrufe trotzdem nicht...

wie dem auch sei... ich ging schließlich ans telefon und antwortete nur mit einem stumpfen "ja bitte?" ...denn bei unbekannten nummern nenne ich nie meinen namen... dann kam erstmal nichts, wie bei allen anderen hier auch... ich fragte nochmal, wer denn da sei... und dann fing die dame an zu plappern... sie sei von der gebührenzentrale und bla bla... und fragte mich nach meinem namen... hm ja.. ich dachte mir, das sei halt die GEZ und nannte meinen namen...
dann folgte das übliche, was hier bereits mehrmals genannt wurde... die briefkastenfrage, mein unwahrscheinliches "glück" einer der 150 auserwählten zu sein und die tolle fernbedienung... dann war mir klar, dass das abzocke is und ich sagte nichts mehr... sie fragte mich wieder nach meinem namen... ich hab aber nichts gesagt... stattdessen kam danach dann ein freches "dann werden wir ihnen die 59 euro ihrer telefonrechnung zu lasten legen" ..(so ungefähr) und ich meinte nur, dass ich nicht gesagt habe, dass ich daran teilnehmen möchte und es folgte der satz mit dem glück vor der haustür... und ich meinte nur, dass ich erstmal 59 euro bezahlen muss, um das glück hinein zu lassen... und das habe ich definitiv nicht! in der zeit schwafelte sie irgendwas und war unglaublich unfreundlich und ich hörte nach meinem gerede nur noch "einen schönen tag noch" und sie legte auf... hm... schade, dass ich die nummer nicht habe, sonst hätt ich dort gleich zurückgerufen und der dame meine meinung gesagt ^^
aber wahrscheinlich sitzen die irgendwo in der türkei und tätigen ihre anrufe übers internet ^^


bin aber mal gespannt, ob das noch was folgt und ob wirklich irgendwo irgendwelche abbuchungen folgen ^^

ich werde das auf jeden fall weiterleiten


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

achja... edit: für die statistik (; der anruf der netten "dame" kam im schönen ostfriesland an ^^


----------



## tom1972 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hallo zusammen. 
ich hatte gestern auch einen anruf. ich dachte, ich wäre nicht von gestern (ja, ich bin 1972 geboren!) aber das DAS gestern abend ein band gewesen sein soll....??? wow. das erschreckt mich jetzt doch etwas. 

wie dem auch sei. 

die stimme hat mich gleich gefragt, ob ich denn schon in meinen briefkasten geschaut hätte. ich wäre unter 150 haushalten ausgewählt worden (toll, denke ich. dann weisst du ja, mit wem du redest). dann wollte die stimme meine persönlichen daten "vergleichen". sie sagte "ihren vollständigen vor und familiennamen bitte". ich sagt "SIE zuerst!" daraufhin ging es gleich weiter mit "sind sie damit einverstanden, dass die gebühr von 59 Euro von ihrer telefonrechnung abgebucht wird?" ich : "NEIN!" daraufhin die stimme "ich habe das gefühl, dass sie an dieser sache nicht interessiert sind, auf wiederhören". tuut tuut tuut tuut. 

ich fand es irgednwo lustig. aber für eine satelitengesteuerte fernbedienung (wie sonst sollte das funktionieren?) nur 60 euro? ich dachte erst "komm, gib die 60 euro und verklopp diesen high tech klicker fürs achtfache an die taliban", habs dann aber doch gelassen. 

man sollte seine eltern bescheid sagen. ältere leute zucken immer sofort zusammen, wenn eine behörde wie die GEZ anruft. und die sagen dann möglicher weise an der falschen stelle "ja".


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Mir ist gestern genau dasselbe passiert. Es war ungefähr 19:30 Uhr und ich habe auf einen Anruf meiner Eltern gewartet, als ich mit unterdrückter Nummer angerufen wurde. War auch ziemlich verwirrt, da nur eine Hand voll Personen meine Festnetznummer haben. Mir wurde ziemlich schnell klar, dass das wieder so ein Gewinnscheiß sein muss und war direkt ziemlich genervt. Ich hab eigentlich die ganze Zeit gar nichts gesagt und wenn immer nur mit ‚aha’ und ‚Das interessiert mich nicht’ geantwortet. Es lief prinzipiell alles ähnlich wie bei euch ab:
> 
> ...



Vor ca. ner halben Stunde ebenfalls einen derartigen Anruf bekommen. Habe zunächst nicht gemerkt, dass die Stimme vom Band kam. Allerdings habe ich durch signifikante Lautstärkeunterschiede gemerkt, dass irgendwas komisch war.

Die Masche war genau die gleiche - erst 3x Hallo gesagt, danach die Mitteilung Fr. X von der Gebührenzentrale. Beglückwünschung zur Auswahl aus 150 Leuten. Dann die Geschichte mit der Fernbedienung für 59,90 im Monat. Nachdem dann der "Datenabgleich" erfolgen sollte, habe ich bei der Frage nach Vorname und Name aufgelegt. Den Name hatte ich zwar am Anfang des Telefonates erwähnt, aber ich denke, dass das noch nicht ausreichend ist für irgendwelche Bösartigkeiten.
Schade, dass keine Rufnummer übertragen wurde. So macht das wohl wenig Sinn bei der B-NetzAG anzurufen  .

Zumindest ältere Menschen können auf diese Geschichte durchaus reinfallen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo,

ich hatte vor fünf Minuten auch so einen Anruf. Leider habe ich mir das Gequatsche fast bis zum Ende angehört. Bei mir wurde die "Dame" auf meinen Hinweis, das ungebetene Telefonwerbung strafbar ist, ebenfalls sehr unhöflich und meine dann igendwas von fehlendem Interesse.

Gruß,
Heiko


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich habe spaßeshalber mal die Rechnungsstelle der Telekom angerufen.

Nach deren Auskunft ist es nicht möglich, diese 59,- € einfach so über die Telefonrechnung abzurufen.

Es können Fremdanbieter NUR Rechnungsbeträge abbuchen, wenn mann
Call by call telefoniert hat,
einen Preselect Vertrag mit einem anderen Anbieter hat,
oder per T-Pay über die Handyrechnung

Man hat sich für meinen Anruf bedankt und wird das intern trotzdem als Warnung weiter geben, falls irgend jemand versuchen sollte einen Betrag in Höhe von 59,- € über Telefonrechnungen ab zu rechnen.

Man meinte noch, die einzige Möglichkeit die ihr noch einfallen würde, wäre das zusenden einer gefakten Telekom-Rechnung. Wobei das bei Kunden die am Einzugsverfahren teilnehmen natürlich unsinnig ist.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie sich das weiter entwickelt.

Übrigens Fälle von Cold Calls oder Telefonwerbung ohne Einwilligung des angerufenen melde ich grundsätzlich der *Bundesnetzagentur*


----------



## Teleton (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nach deren Auskunft ist es nicht möglich, diese 59,- € einfach so über die Telefonrechnung abzurufen.
> 
> Es können Fremdanbieter NUR Rechnungsbeträge abbuchen, wenn mann
> Call by call telefoniert hat,
> ...


Das Thema Voice-Abo zeigt, dass durchaus auch andere Inhalte auf "Zuruf" der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber abgerechnet werden. Man braucht halt nur einen Komplizen der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber ist und schon klappt das. 
Im Falle der Fernbedienung wäre die Sache aber unproblematisch. Ein angeblicher Vertrag könnte ja innerhalb von 2 Wochen ab dem Tag einer ordnungsgemäßen Belehrung über das Widerrufsrecht widerrufen werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Supi, hatte natürlich gerade auch diesen Anruf bekommen......fande es sehr lustig...vorallem, dass ich mich habe von dem Band anschreien lassen müssen.....nachdem ich meinen Namen 3 mal nicht genannt habe...es gibt Dinge die gibt es eigentlich gar nicht.....doch ältere Menschen fallen oft genug darauf herein.....Schade.......es ist doch vom Gesetz her verboten ohne Rufnummernkennung anzurufen  oder?


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....es ist doch vom Gesetz her verboten ohne Rufnummernkennung anzurufen  oder?


Taschendiebstahl  ist auch verboten


----------



## Unregistrierte 1 (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich hab den Anruf auch gerade bekommen, hab mich bei der unterdrückten Rufnummer aber mit "Hallo Anrufer mit unterdrückter Rufnummer gemeldet" und als sie mit Gebührenzentrale anfing und nach meinem Namen gefragt hat und dann fragte, ob ich wohl heute schon in meinen Briefkasten geschaut habe ("nein" - "na so ein Glück für Sie, Sie gehören zu den 150 Gewinnern...") hab ich dann aufgelegt.

Menno aber auch, ich dachte direkt nach dem Auflegen, dass ich ihr eigentlich hätte sagen sollen, dass sie mir mal ihren Namen und die Rufnummer geben soll, da unterdrückte Rufnummern und cold calls verboten sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatten heute auch so einen Anruf.

Genau die gleichen Worte:

- GEZ

- wäre ja nicht schlimm wenn ich nichts verstanden hätte (mit anderen Worten: Tante du bist einfach zu blöde)

- eine Fernbedienung wird zugeschickt (frage mich immer noch, wie die Datenübermittlung funktionieren soll)

- Abbuchen von der Telefonrechnung (die können buchen was sie wollen, aber nicht von meiner Rechnung)

- Abgleich der persönlichen Daten (nö - so blöd bin ich dann doch wieder nicht)

Zum Schluß wurden die Frau dann wirklich zickig und pampig und hat mich aus der Leitung geworfen. Schade, heute war ich auf Krawall gebürstet und hätte gern noch weiter mit ihr telefoniert - so ein Pesch aber auch !!!


----------



## Froggy (2 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hier noch einer der "150", auch selbe masche, weiß jemand was genaues ? woher diese lustigen anrufe kommen ?

gruß froggy


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hallo zusammen. 

die stimme hat mich gleich gefragt, ob ich denn schon in meinen briefkasten geschaut hätte. ich wäre unter 150 haushalten ausgewählt worden (toll, denke ich. dann weisst du ja, mit wem du redest). dann wollte die stimme meine persönlichen daten "vergleichen". sie sagte "ihren vollständigen vor und familiennamen bitte". Ich habe mein Vor und Familienname gesagt, daraufhin ging es gleich weiter mit "sind sie damit einverstanden, dass die gebühr von 59 Euro von ihrer telefonrechnung abgebucht wird?" ich : "Sie können dann mit meinen vater darrüber reden" daraufhin die stimme "ich habe das gefühl, dass sie an dieser sache nicht interessiert sind und legt aug!!!???

Die muss das ja jeden tag machen!!!

So viele Einträge sind hier!!!

-------------------------Lasst euch nicht verarschen-------------------------------


----------



## Eniac (4 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Nach dem Überfliegen diese threads ist mir immer noch nicht klar, wie diese Abzocke funktionieren soll.

Wurden denn überhaupt schon Telefonrechnungen belastet und welcher Telko spielt da mit? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Masche besonders erfolgreich sein wird.


Eniac


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Eniac schrieb:


> Nach dem Überfliegen diese threads ist mir immer noch nicht klar, wie diese Abzocke funktionieren soll.


Die erste Meldung im WWW stammt vom 16.6.2010 also vor fast sieben Wochen
und bisher kein einziger Bericht über  finanzielle Auswirkungen.
Ominöser Anruf. Klingt nach Abzocke.

Welche Abzocke auch dahinter stecken mag, auf jeden Fall eine ungewöhnlich lange Vorlaufzeit.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hallo zusammen!

ich hatte gerade eben den gleichen anruf! 

alles wie oben beschrieben.

ich habe dann gefragt warum sie denn mit unbekannter nummer anruft, daraufhin hat sie gesagt "also, der betrag von 59 euro wird dann monatlich mit ihrer telefonrechnung abgebucht. vergleichen wir mal ihre daten: ihr name lautet..." daraufhin hab ich gefragt ob sie mir eigentlich zuhört und meine frage bitte beantwortet. dann kam das selbe "ich glaube es interessiert sie nicht, entschuldigen sie die störung"

unfreundlich - und aufgelegt.

der hammer - also lieber trotzdem mal telefonrechnung überprüfen!!!!!! wer weiß ob die nicht doch irgendwoher kontodaten haben!

liebe grüße, sandra


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatte gerade auch einen Anruf (Hamburg) von der gleichen Frauenstimme.
Am Ende kommt wohl immer die gleiche Ansage, dass man sich ja überhaupt nicht interessiere und es keinen Sinn habe.
Ich vermute deshalb einen Wählcomputer, der auf die Stimme reagiert. So kann er viele Leute in kurzer Zeit erreichen und es kommen keine großen Personalkosten auf. Denke nämlich nicht, dass die eine Mitarbeiterin jeden dieser Anrufe tätigt.
Kennt man auch von der Telefonbuchung beim Kino, nur eventuell ist es etwas ausgereifter. Die Ansage von früheren Kostenfallen am Telefon "Sie haben gewonnen!!!" klang viel künstlicher, also ist hier eine andere Technik am Werk. Würde ja einen abgelesenen Text vermuten aber ich denke nicht, dass sich das einer freiwillig antut.

lg


----------



## reiga (4 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Heute war ich dran.

Ich: Mein Nachname

Anrufer: Guten Tag GEZ, mit wem Spreche ich ?

Ich: Mein Nachname

Anrufer: Haben sie heute schon in ihren Briefkasten geschaut?

Ich: Ja, erst.

Anrufer: War da nix drin ?

Ich: Nein

Anrufer: Naja dann kommt es demnächst jedenfalls ist es unterwegs. Sie sind einer der 150 GEZ Zahler die ausgesucht wurden um an einem Neuen Programm teilzunehmen.

Ich: Achso?

Anrufer: Ja, Sie bekommen demnächst von uns eine Fernbedienung zugeschickt. Mit dieser Fernbedienung bewerten sie die Werbungen, sobald sie die Werbung bewertet haben nehmen sie Automatisch an einer Verlosung es beworbenen Artikels teil. Also an Autos usw.

Ich: Aja 

Anrufer: Ja sie brauchen nur eine kleine Gebühr Zahlen und dann....
...
(nebenbei googelte ich und fand die ersten Foren einträge)
...
Ich (viel ihr ins Wort): Ah ok sie sind eine Abzocker-Firma nein ich habe kein Intresse an ihren machenschaften.

Anrufer(redete trotzdem ihr Script runter): So nun gleichen wir noch ihre Daten ab. Bitte nenen sie Vor und Zunamen.

Ich (da die Dame auf meine äußerungen nicht einging dachte ich es ist ein Tonband):
ihr dummen *****, scheiss abzocker, ****** **** **** usw.

Anrufer: Ok dann brauchen wir noch folgende Daten ______(vergessen was es war) .

Ich: s.o. genauso weiter gemacht.

Anrufer: So es scheint sie ja nicht zu interessieren, aber egal sie bekommen es ja eh nochmal per Post zugeschickt.

Anrufer legt auf.



Jetzt Frag ich mich doch brennend, wenn ich eine Joghurt Werbung bewerte bekomm ich dann auch einen Joghurt als Preis wenn ich das Gewinnspiel gewinne ?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

ja bestimmt gewinnst den - und der kostet dann 59 euro


----------



## reiga (4 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hehe

die frage ob sie das Geldabbuchen dürfen hab ich in meinem text noch ganz vergessen. 

boar kann man der Bundesnetzagentur auch Per Mail was melden bzw brauch man da ne orginal unterschrift ? kein bock den müll auszufüllen auszudrucken und per post zu versenden.

mfg


----------



## blauglas (4 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ach, da bin ich ja doch in munterer Gesellschaft... 

Heute rief am frühen Nachmittag diese fragwürdige "Dame" mit unterdrückter Nummer an und behauptete, sie riefe im Auftrag der "GebührenVERGABEzentrale" an. Ich meldete mich (wie üblich) mit Nachnamen. Daraufhin das bereits bekannte "Hallo..."-Spiel, gefolgt von der Frage ob ich bereits am Briefkasten gewesen sei. Ich fragte zurück, weshalb sie das wissen wolle und was diese komische "Zentrale" sein soll. Statt einer Antwort kam noch einmal die Frage nach meinem Namen, und als ich sie schallend auslachte wurde das Gespräch mit dem üblichen Satz ("wohl kein Interesse...") beendet.
Allerdings habe ich erst hier erstmals von Gewinnspielen, Abbuchungen und Fernbedienungen gehört. Machte wohl keinen Sinn mit mir. xD Falls die Masche überhaupt irgendwie irgendwann zu etwas führen kann...

Und damit auch hier die Statistik nicht zu kurz kommt: NRW, regionaler Telefonanbieter, kein Telefonbuch-Eintrag


----------



## MaxMustermann (4 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Und vor knapp einer Stunde auch bei mir der gleiche Anruf. Leider auch den Namen genannt und vielleicht ein "ja" (Frage nach Briefkasten...) gesagt, aber natürlich ein deutliches "nein" zur Abbuchung. Danach der berühmte Satz: "Sie haben wohl kein Interesse...bla bla blubb..."

Während ich mir den Mist mit der Werbung bewerten anhörte würde mir auch klar, dass es sich um Abzocke handeln muss und antwortet auch nur gelangweilt auf die Fragen (z.B. bla, bla blubb...sie gewinnen nicht, dann gibt es die 59,00 Euro wieder erstattet, das ist doch fair, oder?...oder so ähnlich - meine Antwort: Was ist heute schon noch fair? 

Zwischendurch wollte ich halt auch mal was fragen aber das passte der Dame/Band nicht und die Stimme wurde wirklich wie hier schon ein paar Mal beschrieben sehr pampig. Alter, dachte ich noch...wassen das für ne dumme Nuss, aber lass sie mal reden. Dann das bekannte Ende nach dem Datenabgleich den ich ablehnte und ein deutliches "nein" zur Abbuchung gab.

Fader Beigeschmack bleibt ein wenig, dass diese Vögel was basteln aus Wortfetzen und ne Abbuchung versuchen werden. Werde ich natürlich beobachten. 

Bin mal gespannt wie das weitergeht. Eins weiß ich aber sicher: Ab demnächst haben bei mikr Leute mit unterdrückter Rufnummer erstmal echt kein Zuckerschlecken bei mir. Das werde ich erstmal patzig und wortkarg reagieren und möglichst nur Gegenfragen stellen und auf alles "nein" antworten. Selten das noch jemand anruft, aber manchmal gibts ja wirklich noch reale Stimmen am Telefon, die einem was andrehen wollen (Glücksspirale oder SKL Los und so`n Kram). Die werden halt drunter leiden...auch wenn ich die schon vorher immer abgewimmelt habe, aber noch etwas freundlicher.

Gruß aus Kassel vom Max Mustermann (sicher ist sicher)


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo zusammen!
Hatte vor ca. 1 Monat auch diesen Anruf der Gebührenzentrale. Auch ich habe zu Beginn nicht gemerkt dass es sich um eine Bandansage handelt.
Daher das gleiche Spiel wie bei den meisten hier. Name wiederholt und JA ich hatte bereits in den Briefkasten geschaut... Echt ärgerlich. Habe dann nach kurzer Zeit, als auch bei mir der Groschen gefallen war, einfach aufgelegt.

Jetzt aber gestern!!!! Ihr glaubt es nicht!!!
ICH.... nun schon bedeutend vorsichtiger als beim letzten Mal.... gehe ans Telefon (unterdrückte Nummer): Erzählt mir doch tatsächlich eine Tante von nem angeblichen Umfrage-Institut was von Hunden die an der Leine gehalten werden müssen. Und ich hatte den Eindruck als wollte diese Dame mir nur noch ein fehlendes "JA" aus den Rippen leiern. So ungefähr wie: Sind Sie auch dafür dass alle Hunde in der Öffentlichkeit an Leinen geführt werden sollten?
Vielleicht sehe ich ja jetzt auch schon Gespenster, aber mir kam es fast so vor als bräuchten die für irgendwas noch ein JA von mir... Zwecks Zusammenschneiden meiner Aussagen für irgendwelche krummen Dinge. 
Ich habe direkt aufgelegt, weiß daher leider nicht was für einen Zweck dieser Anruf nun tatsächlich hatte.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Lahn-Dill-Kreis


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> , aber mir kam es fast so vor als bräuchten die für irgendwas noch ein JA von mir... Zwecks Zusammenschneiden meiner Aussagen für irgendwelche krummen Dinge.


Wird zwar immer wieder als Horrorszenario an die Wand gemalt,  ist aber noch nie in 
Gerichtssälen "aufgeführt" worden.
>> Gesprächsaufzeichnung ? Mitschnitt - Antispam Wiki
dient allein der Einschüchterung


----------



## Spoilerjunkie (5 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Heute gegen 19 Uhr war ich dran. Obwohl meine Nummer eigentlich nicht eingetragen ist und geheim sein sollte... (Raum Saarland, Telekom-Festnetz)

Nuschelt zuerst ihren Namen und dann was mit Gebührennuschelzentrale. Mit wem sie genau spricht. Name und Vorname genannt. Ob ich denn heute schon am Briefkasten war. Ja. Ich nähme das wohl nicht erst und legt auf. (Ziemlich zickig und hochnäsig)

Sie hat mir nicht mal erzählt, was sie von mir wollte. (Kam mir auch wie ein Band vor.)

Ich werde dann mal genauer auf die Rechnung schauen. Wie sollte man sonst vorgehen?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatte den Gebühren-Dingsbums-Anruf die Tage auch. Hab in dem Gelaber dann an der Stelle aufgelegt, an der es hieß, es kostet 59 €...



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Jetzt aber gestern!!!! Ihr glaubt es nicht!!!
> ICH.... nun schon bedeutend vorsichtiger als beim letzten Mal.... gehe ans Telefon (unterdrückte Nummer): Erzählt mir doch tatsächlich eine Tante von nem angeblichen Umfrage-Institut was von Hunden die an der Leine gehalten werden müssen. Und ich hatte den Eindruck als wollte diese Dame mir nur noch ein fehlendes "JA" aus den Rippen leiern. So ungefähr wie: Sind Sie auch dafür dass alle Hunde in der Öffentlichkeit an Leinen geführt werden sollten?
> Vielleicht sehe ich ja jetzt auch schon Gespenster, aber mir kam es fast so vor als bräuchten die für irgendwas noch ein JA von mir... Zwecks Zusammenschneiden meiner Aussagen für irgendwelche krummen Dinge.
> Ich habe direkt aufgelegt, weiß daher leider nicht was für einen Zweck dieser Anruf nun tatsächlich hatte.



Die Tonband-Tante hatte vor ein paar Wochen bei mir ebenfalls angerufen. Mir kam erst hinterher, dass das nur ein Tonband war. Am Ende hieß es, dass ich meine Daten hinterlassen solle, weil ich dann an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehme. Ebenfalls aufgelegt... Für wie blöd halten die einen eigentlich?

Wohne in Frankfurt/Main, die Anrufe kamen beide auf meine Telekom-Nr. ohne Eintrag im Telefonbuch...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Es stimmt tatsächlich, dass die Daten aufgezeichnet werden und in ein Tonstudio gehen, das daraus so genannte Voice-Files zurechtbastelt. Die Voice-Files werden später verkauft und dubiose Anbieter konstruieren daraus einen "Gewinnspieleintragungsvertrag", in jüngster Zeit auch einen "Sperrlisteneintragunsvertrag". Es werden Leute gezielt angerufen, von denen man bereits die Bankdaten hat. Im Internet gibt es einen Schwarzmarkt für solche Dateien, zB. auf onlinemaske.com....


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Eben um 16:27 Uhr gleicher Anruf, ebenfalls einer aus 150.... unterdrückte Rufnummer...
Für die Statistik: Düsseldorf (NRW) ohne Telefonbucheintrag


----------



## Unregistriert (8 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Habe auch diese Woche einen solche Anruf erhalten. Habe diesen Beitrag über google.de gefunden. Für die Statistik: Niedersachsen - Ostfriesland, Stadt: Norden  lg


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatte eben den selben anruf mit dem identischen Wortlaut wie bereits beschrieben also selbe masche wieder


----------



## Captain Picard (9 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hatte eben den selben anruf mit dem identischen Wortlaut wie bereits beschrieben also selbe masche wieder


Seit dem ersten Posting hier am 24.06.2010 sind jetzt über sieben  Wochen vergangen,
aber immer noch nicht der leiseste Hinweis, wer/was dahinter steckt 
und wie die Abzocke funktionieren soll


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hallo
hier für die statistik:
hatte gerade den gleichen anruf, allerdings stark gestört; ein lautes "pulsieren/knacken" war die ganze zeit dabei.
hab auf nachfrage nochmal meinen nachnamen genannt, dann kam das unfreundliche: Sie haben wohl kein Interesse..." und es wurde aufgelegt.
zumindest war kein "ja" von mir dabei..

wie kann  man sich wehren, sollten die files doch zu irgendwas zusammengebastelt werden und man dann unzulässige abbuchungen entdeckt?

Grüße aus dem raum münchen


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie kann  man sich wehren,


Ohne eine relativ teure Fangschaltung  ist kaum etwas zu machen. 
Ob die Kosten dafür erstattet würden, steht  in den Sternen.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> sollten die files doch zu irgendwas zusammengebastelt werden und man dann unzulässige abbuchungen entdeckt?


Keine Panik. Bisher ist überhaupt nichts  über konkrete  Abzockereien bekannt.
Wüßte auch nicht, auf welchen Weg es funktionieren soll.


----------



## Eniac (9 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es stimmt tatsächlich, dass die Daten aufgezeichnet werden und in ein Tonstudio gehen, das daraus so genannte Voice-Files zurechtbastelt. Die Voice-Files werden später verkauft und dubiose Anbieter konstruieren daraus einen "Gewinnspieleintragungsvertrag", in jüngster Zeit auch einen "Sperrlisteneintragunsvertrag".



Gibt es dafür Beweise? Das will ich sehen, wenn ein Gewinnbinnler, bzw. dessen Inkassobude oder Winkeladvokat mit solch einer Beastelarbeit vor Gericht erscheint.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es werden Leute gezielt angerufen, von denen man bereits die Bankdaten hat. Im Internet gibt es einen Schwarzmarkt für solche Dateien, zB. auf onlinemaske.com....



Hm, die Seite ist dummerweise in türkisch.


Eniac


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Eniac schrieb:


> Hm, die Seite ist dummerweise in türkisch.


Die Registrierung strotzt nur vor "Seriosität" 


> DOMAIN: ONLINEMASKE.COM
> owner-organization:MERT YILDIZ
> owner-street:demirciler sitesi 6. yol
> owner-city:yok
> ...


Eins zu eins Übersetzung:
http://translate.google.de/translat...sQ7gEwAA&prev=/search?q=ONLINEMASKE.COM&hl=de


> Predictive Dialer-System in den Bereichen Callcenter Onlinemaske Outbound (Vertrieb) verwendet für die beste und schnellste Quelle der Kommunikation.
> ...
> TR-Online-CRM-Service nach Ihren Wünschen Systeme kurmaktadir schnellsten. Predictive Dialer-Systeme in Bezug auf Zeit und Sie CIDI bietet sehr gute Statistiken.


[Loriot mode]ach was...[/Loriot mode]


----------



## Irish-boy (9 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hi

Ich hab heute Morgen diesen Anruf auch bekommen!!!! :-/

Dasselbe wie bei allen anderen. Das Problem ist ich habe nicht gewusst das es eine "Abzocke(?)" ist. Ich bin 12 Jahre alt. Meine Eltern waren arbeiten und ich bin IRISCH!!! Ich spreche gut deutsch, bin aber mir nicht ganz sicher. Ich heb ab und sagt "Hello? Hallo? hallo?" Dann faengt sie an zu reden.
Ich hab dann leider mein Namen und den Namen von meinen Eltern gesagt!! :-(
Am Ende sagt sie das mit den 59 Euro auf dem Telefonabrechnung buchen, ist das gut? und ich sag einfach keine Ahnung( ich weiss halt nicht ob es gut ist oder nicht). Daraufhin sagt sie ganz unhoeflich ich sehe dass sie keine Interesse haben Tschuess!!! Ich habe dann geahnt dass irgendwas komisch ist. Ich bin gleich zum PC gerannt. Bin auf "Marcophono(Telefonstreiche)" gegangen, ob einer meiner Freude da ein Streich gemacht hat. Es gab aber da kein solcher "Schablone". Mein Vater hat den letzten 3 Monate von "My-Download.de" Rechnungen und Mahnungen bekommen. Ich habe heute auch auf meine Handy ein Anruf von den USA bekommen. Zum Glueck habe ich nicht angenommen!!
Ich hab auch vor ein Paar Monate angeblich irgendjemand fuer eine Stunde angerufen!1 Das habe ich nicht gemacht!!! Ich war in Europa Park auf Blue Fire und Silver Star!!! Das hat 50 Euro gekostet!!!
Ps: Ich wohne im Rheinpfalz Kreis und hab nicht ja gesagt.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Eniac schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür Beweise?


 Hmm...


...Habe 10.000 Daten Mit Voice Files. Könnte auch an İnkasso Unternehmen verkauft werden.

...VoiceFile ersetz Unterschrift.

voicefiles site: onlinemaske.com - Google Search


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo Ihrs,

bei mir wurde heute angerufen...selbe Masche. Zum Glück kam es mir komisch vor, dass die GEZ ein Gewinnspiel andreht und man dafür Geld zahlen soll....
Für die Statistik: Regensburg, Oberpfalz, Bayern


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

wurde heute ebenfalls vor etwa einer stunde angerufen.
hatte noch nie erfahrung mit einer derartigen abzocke und während des telefonats meinen nach- und vornamen leider genannt, ein besätigendes "ok" während ihrer erklärung "fernbedienung... bewerten..blabla..." drinn gehabt und sonst immer nur angegeben, dass ich das an die bewohner des hauses weiterleite, da sie im moment abwesend sind, bis die stimme dann meinte, ich hätte keine interesse und aufgelegt hat.

angerufen hat sie in: neuburg a. d. donau, oberbayern, bayern.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatte genau den gleichen Anruf...Fernbedienung wird geschickt Werbung soll bewertet werden und tolle Preise sind drin...nachdem ich fragte warum ihre Rufnummer unterdrückt sei kam die selbe Antwort:"Ich glaube sie sind nicht wirklich interessiert" und legt auf....
Wollts nur mal gesagt haben...dachte schon werde anderweitig verarscht aber scheint ja öfters vorzukommen


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Genau so einen Anruf habe ich vor ca 15 minuten auch bekommen: Anrufer war unbekannt (wären auch dumm wenns anders wäre  ), gemeldet hat sich eine ziemlich gereizte Frau angeblich von GEZ, die mich erstmal fragte ob ich heute im Briefkasten nachgeschaut habe. Es folgte das ganze, oben bereits geschilderte, BlaBla (150 glückliche Teilnehmer, Werbung bewerten über eine Fernbedienung, die geschickt wird... - frage mich im übriegen, wie das laufen soll, jetzt rein technisch... - Datenabgleich und... die Top-Mitteilung - das erste monatliche Betrag in höhe von €59,- soll mit der Telefonrechnung gebucht werden. Als ich letzteres vehement verneinte kam der Schlusssatz: Also sie sind anscheinend nicht interessiert, entschuldigung für die Störung (das ganze auf ein sehr beleidigten Ton) -> aufgelegt.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft.. hat jemand seine Zustimmung erteilt, bei der Sache mit der Telefonrechnung...? Haben die geschafft jemandem so zu überrummpeln dass er/sie ja bzw ok gesagt hat....?

Für die Statistik - wohne in Würzburg.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

haha...ich hab den anruf gerade auch bekommen. mir kam das ganze auch ein bisschen merkwürdig vor und hab deswegen jetzt direkt mal gegoogelt ^^
als dann das mit der abrechnung über die telefonrechnung gekommen ist hab ich dieser frau gesagt das ich noch gar nicht volljährig bin und von daher auch sowas nicht entscheiden darf (und dabei auch etwas forsch geworden bin) hat die mich angezickt, dass ich ja anscheinend kein interesse habe und enschuldigung für die störung
...das einzige wo ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren bin..muss ich mir jetzt irgendwie sorgen machen dass da was abgebucht wird? ist bei euch noch was passiert?


----------



## Luinanna (11 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo, 

soeben erreichte auch mich dieser Anruf. 
Alles genau wie oben auch beschrieben. 
Nur hat sie meinen vollständigen Namen schon am Anfang des Telefonates wissen wollen, und später zum Datenvergleich nochmals. Ich antwortete nur, das ich das defintiv nicht möchte. 
Und dann kam die Unhöfliche Verabschiedung 

Komme aus Berlin.


----------



## Gaia (11 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Seit dem ersten Posting hier am 24.06.2010 sind jetzt über sieben  Wochen vergangen,
> aber immer noch nicht der leiseste Hinweis, wer/was dahinter steckt
> und wie die Abzocke funktionieren soll



Aber ich unter Umständen...
Es könnte so sein, dass man jetzt fleissig Daten sammelt um später inkassieren zu können (Begründungen wie: "Die Abbuchung wurde vom Telefonabieter verweigert" und "Wir haben auch einen Mitschnitt des Gesprächs als Beweis").
Zahlt nur ein Teil der Angemahnten lohnt sich das Ganze schon wieder *kotz*

Ich hatte auch so einen Anruf Anfang Juli und hab die Dame auflaufen lassen.
Solche unverlangten Anrufe mit unterdrückten Rufnummern nerven einfach nur noch und das lass ich die Futzis auch deutlich spüren.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Heute, 11.08.2010 gegen 17 Uhr ebenfalls diesen Anruf erhalten mit ähnlichem Verlauf. Den Datenabgleich lehnte ich ab mit dem Hinweis, müsste erst meine Post kontrollieren. Vorher bei der Frage nach dem Namen meinte ich nur, sie habe mich doch angerufen und müsste wissen, wen und warum. Mit fast einer Beschimpfung beendete die Frau dann das Gespräch.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Das selbe Erlebnis hatte ich auch gerade vor wenigen minuten.
eine unbekannte nummer ruft an und ich bin mal wieder wie immer mit meinem namen rangegangen... 
die dame hat dann was über einen brief erzählt, den ich heute erhalten haben soll, woraufhin ich erstmal nachgesehen habe ob einer angekommen ist, was natürlich nicht der fall war. danach sprach sie von einer fernbedienung  mit der man die werbung im fernsehen beurteilen soll und dabei die jeweiligen produkte aus der werbung gewinnen kann bla bla bla.
ich habe ihr währenddessen mindestens 10 mal gesagt dass ich das nicht will. 
später wollte sie dann noch meinen genauen namen mit anschrift haben, was ich natürlich nicht gesagt habe (komisch... meine adresse müsste sie doch haben wenn ich einen brief erhalten haben soll...) und sie wurde während des gespräches immer unfreundlicher und sagte dann:
"dann sind sie aber damit einverstanden, dass ich die 59,-€ anmeldegebühr von ihrem konto abbuche?" 
woraufhin ich nur sagte :"nein!" ...dann kam von ihr ein unfreundliches "schönen abend noch" und sie legte auf.

fazit: total hartnäckig, unfreundlich und unseriös


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hi hatte gerade auch diesen anruf und habe am anfang zweimal meinen namen gesagt. auf die frage ob die die 59 EURO abbuchen dürfen habe ich leider mit "Natürlich nein" geantwortet. und bei dem namensabgleich habe ich gesagt kei n interesse danach hat die stimme gesagt ich hätte wohl kein interesse und aufgelegt. hoffe mal das da nichts nachkommt da man bei natürlich nein ja das nein wegschneiden könnte. aber ausserdem ist es ja noch nichteinmal mein telefonanschluss. daher denke sollte nichts nachkommen


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatte vor 15 Minuten den selben Anruf.
Gleicher Ablauf wie beschrieben, Abbuchung habe ich abgelehnt, Gespräch wurde daraufhin unfreundlich beendet.

Für die Statistik: Anruf in Straubing, Niederbayern, Bayern


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatten den Anruf auch vor 15 Minuten, hab mir gleich gedacht, dass irgend ein Harken sein musste, wollte eigentlich auf der Frage mit der Adresse auf dem Mond antworten, kam aber leider nicht, habe dann auf die Frage, ob ich mitmachen wolle gefragt, ob sie denn da schon mitmacht, leider weiß ich dies immer noch nicht, weil ich bei der Frage geblieben bin, hat sie dann entnervt aufgelegt, arme Frau......


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Mich hat die "nette Dame" auch gerade angerufen.
Als ich ans Telefon ging, kam erst mal nix dann ein "Hallo? Wer ist denn da? Hier ist Frau soundso von der Gebührenzentrale" 
Das hätte mich ja eigentlich schon stutzig machen sollen, aber ich dachte zuerst an die GEZ. Als sie allerdings von Post im Briefkasten, Glückwünschen, tollen Preisen etc. sprach, wurde ich stutzig. Auf die Frage, woher sie meine Telefonnummer und Adressdaten hätte, antwortete sie gar nicht erst, sondern betete einfach ihre Ansage weiter runter. Nach dem ich sie nochmal fragte, woher sie meine Nummer hätte, sagte sie, in einem sehr barschen Ton, dass ich ihr erstmal zuhören solle. Daraufhin hab ich aufgelegt. Von 59€ oder Belastung der Telefonrechnung sagte sie nichts. Ich hoffe, dass da nichts mehr nachkommt. Ich habe schließlich zu nichts meine Einwilligung gegeben. Aber was heißt das schon...
Ich hoffe, dass sich diese Art von Abocke schnell herumspricht und die Leute adäquat darauf reagieren können. (im Nachhinein hätte ich gerne eine Trillerpfeife gehabt )


----------



## webwatcher (13 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> (im Nachhinein hätte ich gerne eine Trillerpfeife gehabt )


Man kann zwar eine Bandansage ( was anders ist das nicht ) kaum durch ein Trillerpfeife
 beeindrucken, trotzdem  wird davon generell abgeraten:
>> Trillerpfeife - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Die Bandansage konnte aber erstaunlich gut reagieren und mir sagen, dass ich ihr jetzt erstmal zuhören solle...
Aber, wer weiß das schon!


----------



## webwatcher (13 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Spracherkennung, die in gewissen Grenzen Steuerungen von Abläufen  ermöglicht, 
sind technischer  Standard zum Beispiel die automatische Abfrage der Telekom,  ob ein Rückruf
 bei  Freiwerden eines besetzten Teilnehmeranschluss  erfolgen soll.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Auch ich hatte vor 15 Minuten das Vergnügen diese charmante Dame kennen zu lernen. GEZ...GEWINNE...FERNBEDIENUNG...59€...BLABLABLA! Auf die 59€-Frage hab ich dann mal gegengefragt ob ich auch 59€ zahlen müsse, wenn ich ein Pack Waschmittel gewinne. Dann wollte sie die Daten abgleichen, worauf ich fragte von welcher Firma sie nochmal sei. Dann wieder die nette Verabschiedung wie bei euch auch.

Statistik: Aus Südhessen bei 1&1

Ich hoffe da kommt nix auf der Tel.-Rechnung zum Vorschein.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ebenfalls betroffen vor 2h... (Pforzheim Geheimnummer)

Habe von dem unfreundlichen "Sie haben anscheinend kein interesse...." nichts mitbekommen, das lag aber wahrscheinlich daran das ich die Frau 2 mal leicht "agressiv" gefragt habe woher Sie die Nummer hat, das 2. Mal war war bei genauer Überlegung nicht nur leicht agressiv da das "Band" (was ich jetzt weiß) irgendwie mit meiner Antwort vom ersten mal nichts anfangen konnte und dies überhören wollte. So worte wie unlauterer Wettbewerb, Anzeige usw. sind glaube ich auch gefallen. Rest war aber identisch.

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage was die vor haben......fleisig am Sammeln und dann???

Glaube die bereiten was großes vor und werden dann alle unberechtigten Forderungen (über welchen Weg auch immer) auf einmal eintreiben.....und so lange das Vorbereitet wurde, so schnell sind die von der (gebühren)EINZUGSzentrale von der Bildfläche verschwunden.

Sämtliche Rechnungen kontrollieren heißt es jetzt, bis der Tag x überstanden ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Solch ein Anruf hat mich ebenfalls erreicht. Die selbe Masche, wie bei den Pstern vorher. Allerdings habe ich sofort nach der Frage, ob den von der Betrag von 59,- € von der Telefonrechung abgebucht werden kann, aufgelegt.
Ich kontrolliere zukünftig meine Rechung und hoffe, es wird nichts aufgebucht.

zur Statistik: die Masche setzt sich im Saarland fort


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hat irgendjemand zweimal diesen Anruf erhalten?


----------



## Max Mustermann (16 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

@webwatcher: Leider nein...da warte ich schön täglich drauf. ;o) Da würde ich mir einen Spaß draus machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2010)

Habe soeben auch diesen Anruf bekommen. Selber Ablauf, Name wiederholt, den Blick in den Briefkasten verneint, als die Stimme nicht darauf einging, dass ich kein Interesse habe und weiter gesprochen hat, habe ich aufgelget.

Mich würde interessieren wo die Gemeinsamkeit von uns allen liegt, sprich welche Institution unsere Daten an diese dubiosen Leute verkauft haben.^^ Schade, dass wir das wohl nie erfahren werden.

Für die Statistik, Baden Württemberg, Kabel BW, Nummer nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte grade auch so einen Anruf. Da ich schon mit "My Downloads" Ärger habe bin ich seeeehr vorsichtig geworden. Kann nur von den gleichen Erfahrungen wie die anderen berichten. Hab aufgelegt, als sie die Daten "abgleichen" wollte. Allerdings habe ich vorher ein paar Mal mit OK und JA geantwortet. Werde mein Konto und die Telefonrechnung ganz genau im Auge behalten. 

Wohne übrigens südlich von Würzburg, Nordbayern.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

ich wurde auch angerufen die gleiche gecshichte und am ende sagt sie dsa ich nicht interressiert wäre
Sollte ich was dagegen unternehmen oder wird sich nix an der telefonrechnunh ändern?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hier eben der selbe Anruf, so immun gegen Fragen kann kein Mensch sein, das ist wohl ein Computer. 
Bleibt die Frage woher die meine Nummer haben. Ich denke auf der anderen MSN haben die es auch schonmal probiert.

Ausser beim Abheben habe ich meinen Namen nicht gesagt, die Frage nach der Abbuchungserlaubnis über die Telefonrechnung auch verneint. 

An sich müsste man mal brav ja sagen, damit man die im Nachgang wegen des cold-calls drankriegen kann zumal mit unterdrückter Rufnummer.

Ich meine was von Einzugszentrale Sasslingen oder so verstanden zu haben.
Die haben echt einen an der Klatsche.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Jo, bei uns auch gerade genau das Gleiche.
Werde die nächste Tel-Rechnung beobachten und wenn da nix drauf ist, ist es auch gut. Sie können ja eine Rechnung schicken, hahaha... 

(unsere Nr. ist auch nirgends verzeichnet, muss also ein Wählcomputer sein)

Gruß aus dem AK-Land 
(nördl. RLP)


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo,

also ich habe gestern einen Anruf bekommen, wo sich eine Damenstimme als GEZ Mitarbeiterin ausgab. Sie frage mit wem sie spricht, dieses jedoch 2 mal hintereinander. Nachdem ich den Namen sagt...(leider) sagte sie .... Ich merke schon sie haben kein Interesse und legte auf .


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Sei froh dass du nicht dich am Telefon mit JA gemeldet hast. 
Daraus kann man nettes MP3 basteln  
Am besten hintergrundmusik laufen lassen, dann können die nix umbasteln so dass man es nicht merkt. 

Ich hab zum Glück noch kein Anruf bekommen. 
Aber in dem Fall wo man angerufen wird und die Rufnummer unterdrückt wird und merkt es ist eine Organisation dahinter. 

Einfach sagen mit Leuten und unterdrückter Rufnummer rede ich nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sei froh dass du nicht dich am Telefon mit JA gemeldet hast.
> Daraus kann man nettes MP3 basteln


Quatsch, kein Gewinnbimmler ist je mit Mitschnitten  vor Gericht  aufgekreuzt
( Abgesehen davon dass Aufzeichnungen ohne audrückliche vorherige  Zustimmung eh verboten sind ) 
Verbreite  hier keine Schauermärchen


----------



## DieVonny (20 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Heute war ich dann mal dran... 
Toll wenn man Nachtschicht hat.. kann die für sowas auch verklagen...

Allerdings und da unbekannt war habe ich nur mit "Ja?" geantwortet als ich dran gegangen bin.. darauf hat sie einige Male "Hallo?" gesagt... und mich schließlich auch gefragt "Wer ist denn da..." 
Erst nachdem ich meinen Nachnamen gesagt habe, hat die Dame losgelegt... 
Gleiche Story wie bei allen.. plus wenn man mal nichts gewinnt zahlen sie auch nichts. Das ist doch was oder?" 

Ich hab gepflegt niemals das Wort JA oder NEIN benutzt... sondern immer nur durch Hmms ein JA oder NEIN simuliert...

Sie fragte mich auch für den Datenabgleich nach meinem Namen... drauf ich: 
Na, wenn ich Gewinner bin müssten sie den doch haben.. 

Sie: Ok...

Die 59 Euro buchen wir von ihrer Telefonrechnung ab, das ist doch ok für sie.. oder?! 
Ich wieder ein Hm.HM. gebrummt.. gleiche Antwort.

Ich frage mich, was wir alle gemeinsam haben.. woher die an unsere Daten gekommen sind.

GEZ Hasser? Umzieher? Studenten... ?! 

Und ob jemand schon einmal so naiv war, alles zu bejaen.. und nun jeden Monat eine Tafel Schokolade bekommt für 59 Euro oder einen Joghurt?!

In jedem Fall eine neue Art des Outbound, einen stimmengelenkten PC anzuschließen.. Dass einem ein Tonband was erzählt und man dann für unschlagbare Horropreise die Minute irgendwo anrufen soll, das kenn ich ja. Leider bin ich da immer selber dran und nicht meine Mailbox... sonst hätte ich für den Anwalt mal ein Tonband gehabt. *damned*

Vielleicht ist das ganze ja auch einfach zu schulungszwecken, weil 89 % der jungen Leute auf den Schr.. nimmer reinfallen. In jedem Fall muss man den CallCentern lassen, ...
...sie gehen mit der Zeit


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

PS: Für die Statistik: Wohnort Düsseldorf -> Anmeldung nach Hessen aber bereit angemeldet. )


----------



## dvill (20 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

http://www.halleforum.de/go/27602


> Verbraucherschützer warnen vor falschen GEZ-Anrufen
> 
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor neuem Werbetrick am Telefon
> 
> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale sind zahlreiche Beschwerden zu Telefonanrufen eingegangen. Verbraucher berichten, dass sie mit unterdrückter Rufnummer angerufen wurden und der Anrufer sich als GEZ-Mitarbeiter vorstellte. Dieser unterbreitete das Angebot, eine spezielle Fernseh-Fernbedienung zuzuschicken, mit deren Hilfe Marktforschung betrieben werde. Immer, wenn auf dem Bildschirm ein bestimmter Werbespot laufe, müsse man einen bestimmten Knopf auf der Fernbedienung drücken. Bei dieser Aktion könne man auch etwas gewinnen, dazu würde man für eine Auslosung registriert. Um eine Broschüre senden zu können, sollen Name und Adresse angegeben werden. Für die Bereitstellung dieser Fernbedienung werden 59 Euro in Rechnung gestellt, deshalb wird auch die Bankverbindung abgefragt. Bei solchen Anrufen sind viele Verbraucher misstrauisch geworden. Denn die Anrufe stammen keineswegs von der GEZ, dahinter sollen betrügerische Absichten stecken, die Verbrauchern Verträge unterschieben und persönliche Daten entlocken.


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Der direkte Link zur Verbraucherzentale Sachsen-Anhalt
http://www.vzsa.de/UNIQ128231130727577/link778231A.html


> Die Anrufe stammen keineswegs von der GEZ, sondern hier will man gutgläubigen Verbrauchern Verträge unterschieben und persönliche Daten entlocken.


Wie das funktionieren soll,  ist auch nach  über zwei Monaten  Telefonterror noch immer
 nicht ersichtlich. Alle Betroffenen  berichten über genau einen  Anruf, was Fangschaltungen zur 
Ermittlung der Anrufe ausschließt. ( was wohl auch so von den Abzockern einkalkuliert ist) 

Es gibt bisher  keinen  einzigen Bericht über konkrete Forderungen. Abwicklung über
 die  Telefonrechnung ist de facto ausgeschlossen. 
Bei einer Lastschrift kann der Verursacher ermittelt werden, dazu müßten 
also die  Möchtergernabzocker die Hosen runterlassen.

Mal sehen, wann Licht ins Dunkel kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

dasselbe hier..
wie schon oben, hat sie gar nich auf antworten oder fragen reagiert und lustigerweise war das Ende:
"Sie scheinen gar nicht interessiert zu sein, tschüss"

insgesamt ein sehr unfreundlicher ton... hoffe da passiert weiter nichts ^^


----------



## Maritz (20 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

SO JETZT KOMMTS!
Letzte Woche um 3Morgens bekam ich den anruf !!! Ich  bekam diesen Anruf auf mein "Handy"!
Ich war grad erst wachgeworden um hab leider Namen gesagt... Sie fragte mich ob ich schon in den Briefkasten geschaut hab (ja sicher im urlaub ^^" )
an die antwort erinner ich mich leider nicht ...
ich sagte ihr das ich das lieber meien eltern klären lassen sollte aber die schlafen ja leider noch (ich bin erst 14)
und dann meint sie Ja hören sie doch erstmal zu (...?)
und als sie mir die frage stellte ob ich einverstanden wär fragte ich ob sie eigtl Taub sei. Dann akm das wie bei jedem andere das sie beleidigt wirkte und auflegte.

Ich meine um 3Uhr aufs Handy im Urlaub? 
Iwie sind die ja schon krank


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Und es geht immer noch weiter. Gestern habe ich auch auch so einen Anruf erhalten. Der Text scheint immer noch gleich zu sein. Frage nach dem Briefkasten, Fernbedienung, 59 Euro pro Monat, Glück vor der Haustür usw.

Für die Statistik: Großraum Köln, Festnetz, Nummer nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Also für die Statistik:
Ich bekam auch so einen Anruf, Raum Gießen, Nummer NICHT öffentlich!
Habe nicht mal meinen Namen gesagt, außer als ich dran gegangen bin, aber der Anschluß läuft gar nicht auf mich, von daher haben wir nichts zu befürchten, oder?

Jetzt die Frage, wie kommen die auf die Nummern? Wenn sie nicht mal im Telefonbuch stehen, und bei uns ist die Nummer nicht mal ein Jahr alt, und wird nur an bekannte und Institutionen gegeben.


----------



## webwatcher (24 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage, wie kommen die auf die Nummern?


Es wird offensichtlich per Dialern ungezielt   angewählt, vermutlich ganze Nummernblöcke.

In den neun Wochen seit dem ersten bekannten Anruf gibt es keinerlei Hinweise 
auf  Geschädigte. Was das Ganze  soll, ist unklar.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Habe auch genau den gleichen Anruf bekommen. Leider sitze ich (da unsere Sekretärin in Urlaub ist) an der Telefonzentrale userer Firma und habe entsprechend auch meinen eigenen sowie den Firmennamen auf Nachfrage der dubiosen Dame wiederholt. Auf die Frage, ob ich mit der monatlichen Abrechnung einverstanden bin habe ich natürlich mit "nein" geantwortet.
Für die Statistik: Komme aus Nähe Aachen, NRW
Was habe ich nun zu befürchten?


----------



## webwatcher (24 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was habe ich nun zu befürchten?



Woher sollen wir  das wissen? Bisher hat sich noch niemand gemeldet,
 der von Geldforderungen berichtet hat.


----------



## goodfella (25 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo zusammen!

Genau dieselben Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht: Eine Claudia XY von irgendeiner Gebührenzentrale rief mich an, und faselte etwas vom BRiefkasten, Gewinnspiel etc. Meine Antwort:"Was für einen Schwachsinn labern sie da denn da?" und legte direkt auf.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war mir nicht klar, dass es sich um eine Bandansage handelt, also dachte ich, es wäre nun für Ruhe gesorgt bis dann so eine Tante von einem vermeintlichen Umfrageinstitut anrief und wissen wollte ob ich es gutheiße wenn Hunde unangeleint durch die Stadt gassi geführt werden. Habe direkt aufgelegt...

Was mich aber jetzt sehr wundert ist, dass ich heute wieder von derselben Firma mit derselben Bandansage angerufen wurde. Diesmal jedoch riefen sie die Nummer unseres anderen Anschlusses an... Haben die jetzt irgendwie sämtliche Nummern unseres Anschlusses oder wie? Naja abwarten und Tee trinken...

Falls die aber nochmals anrufen werden, weiß ich was ich sagen werde, wenn sie nach meinen Daten fragen:

Vorname: Poppdich
Nachname: Indenpo

"Meine" Adresse können die auch haben:

Tulpenfeld 4
53113 Bonn


Wäre schon sehr interessant wenn die etwas an einen Poppdich Indenpo bei der Bundesnetzagentur schicken sollten...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Meine Frau hat heute, am 26.08.2010 kurz nach 09:00 Uhr auch den gleichen Anruf dieser Dame erhalten. Macht eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur einen Sinn, wenn man außer dem Fantasienamender Dame nix in der Hand hat (noch nicht mal die zugesagte Fernbedienung *g*)?

für die Statistik: Großraum Wiesbaden, Nummer nicht im Telefonbuch!


----------



## von-romano (26 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ob die Fernbedieungung mit der geheimen Technik der Datenübergabe an die GEZ mit Batterien geliefert wird, oder soll man die selbst besorgen


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

oh man. ich hatte heute auch sonnen anruf... das sind inzwischen aber mehr als 150 oder? merkwürdige leute da.
aslo, die hat mich gefragt ob ich das alles verstanden hätte und dass sie die 59 euro jetzt auf meine telefonrechnung setzt. und ich sagte, dass ich das erst mit meinen eltern besprechen wollte (mit 14 will ich sowas dann doch noch nicht alleine regeln...) dann wurde sie zickig, sagte, dass mich das alles ja garnicht interresiere und hat aufgelegt. dabei hörte sie sich an wie meine stiefmutter. computerstimmen können also auch aggressiv werden.
werden mir da jetzt 59 euro abgebucht?? ich hab irgendwie totale angst, weil meiner mutter ist sowas änliches schonmal passiert. hilfe!


----------



## bnk85 (27 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

südwest deutschland.

hallo zusammen,

habe auch den selben anruf heute gegen 15:30 uhr gehabt.

Ich volldepp(in zukunft frag ich zuerst nach wie immer nur jetzt war ich  verpeilt gewesen mann) habe am anfang als es hieß wer ich bin nur den  nachnahmen meines vaters genannt also "ich bin der sohn vom herrn  "nachnahme"

dann ging es los bla bla wurde hier schon zu genüge berichtet,
das geilste jedoch als sie mich fragte ob ich schon am briefkasten war,  verneinte ich das, einfach so "nein" stimmt ja auch... war noch nicht am  briefkasten.

Pause.... und dann das geblubber von fernbedienung... und das der brief  jetzt dann mal angekommen sei, gleich mal briefkasten überprüfen.

als da die rede von gewinn war und sie mich fragte ob ich das gut finde  oder so ähnlich, antwortet ich nur "und wenn ich das nicht will?"

hat die garnicht interessiert, ab da wusste ich "100% shit abbofalle und du depp hast den nachname schon genannt"

weiter geredet und dann daten abgleichen ab da (habe schon viel  mitbekommen in dokumentationen und videos was für abbofallen es so gibt)
ab da sagte ich "nein ich will das nicht"

dann sie bissel streng: "ist das in ordnung(ich weis nichtmehr genau)  oder wir buchen ihnen die 59 eur von ihrer telefonrechnung ab" ich dann  sofort etwas lauter "NEIN ICH WILL DAS NICHT"  bevor sie aufgelegt hatte  habe ich aufgelegt.

man jetzt habe ich bissel bammel,

aber ich habe hier im forum schon gelesen das bei den betreffenen usern  noch keine briefe angekommen seien und keine abbuchung getätigt wurden.

dann habe ich noch gelesen das die das garnicht können einfach so  rechung an die telefonrechnung zu stellen.  habe da null ahnung ich  hoffe es. Habejetzt nichtsoviel lust meinen Eltern das zu verklickern,  die sind weng genervt mit so sachen die man im hinterkopf behalten muss.  keine lust auf stress.

ich glaube langsam eine telefon anlage die jedes gespräch aufnimmt währe sinnvoll.


mein gedächtnis protokoll:


-Nummer unbekannt (unterdrückt?), weibliche Stimme

-relativ lange Pause beim Abnehmen(knack geräusche als würde ein gerät starten)
+(2x hallo gesagt, ich nenn nie meinen namen wenn jemand mich anruft)
-"Hallo wer spricht da?" - Pause
+(nur nachnahmen genannt) MEIN FEHLER ICH rege mich auf deswegen
-"Ich bin blablubb von blablubb (irgendwas von keine ahnung wissenslücke), haben sie ihre Post schon gecheckt?" - Pause
+"NEIN"
-"Darf ich Sie darüber informieren, ... (aus 150 ausgewählt,  Fernbedienung, Werbung bewerten, dabei was gewinnen, 59 Euro(einmalig  sagte sie glaube ich) kein wort über telefon rechnung)"
+habe gefragt "und wenn ich das nicht will?"
- Pause
-"blablubb..."
+nein willl ich nicht.
-"...(unbeirrt weiter), ich gleiche jetzt noch schnell die daten ab Sagen sie mir nochmal ihren Namen?" - Pause
+"NEIN" (etwas lauter)
-"Es ist also OK, dass wir 59 Euro per Telefonrechnung einziehen?" - Pause
+ "NEIN"!!!
-"Ich glaube sie interessiert das gar nicht, wir werden die 59 eur bei  hrer nächsten telefonrechnung einziehen" (total angesäuerte Stimmlage)
ich weis jetzt nichmehr ob ich noch lautstark sagte "NEIN" oder obi ch einfach dann aufgelegt habe also zuerst ich aufgelegt.



Mensch ich hoffe da passiert jetzt nichts, aber ich wusste das die mit  "ja" und so sachen viel machen können, habe darauf geaachtet entweder  nix zu sagen oder NEIN zu sagen. oder "nein, ich will das nicht" (ach  shit mit dem "ich will" könne die was machen MAAAAAAN)

die haben nur meinen nachnamen und meine telefonnumemr wie es  scheint.... der rest haben die nicht. also nicht von mir!!!  ich steh im  telefonbuch ach mist... str. HAUSNR weis ich jetzt nicht ob die dabei  steht.
ich glaube ich google mich gleich mal....


nur per telefon rechnung können die doch das nicht oder??? (wenn ich angerufen werde)

und wenn da was abgeht nur einmal? oder dann jedenmonat???  und kann ich das unterbinden?? halt dann bei der telekom melden.

mal schauen ob in den nächsten tagen ein brief kommt. den schicke ich  direkt zurrück oder wenn packet kommt wird die annahme verweigert. oder  den brief aufmachen lesen und schrettern?/behalten /ignorieren,  am  besten zurrückschicken.

hat schon jemand erfahrung? vor allem die ersten poster.

Für jede information währei ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss.


----------



## bnk85 (27 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

kann man seinen eigenen beitrag nicht editieren?

also entwarnung(habe mich weiter in desem thema hier im forum eingelesen), noch nirgens was bekannt von finanziellen schäden.
Briefe scheinen auch keine gekommen zu sein.

Kann man also ruhig schlafen.

gruss


----------



## xxxX (27 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich wurde vor ca. 20 Minuten auch angerufen. Leider bin ich mit einem ganz langgezogenen "jaaaaaaaa" ans Tel gegangen... Ich kann es ja mal so gar nicht leiden, wenn jemand seinen Namen und die Firma am Tel nicht nennt. Deshalb: erstmal gewartet. Ich glaub, einmal hab ich noch "Hallo?!?" gerufen. Dann hat sie sich vorgestellt: Frau XYZ von der Gebührenvergabezentrale. Wie?? Die Gebühren werden vergeben? Wieviel krieg ich?? Ok, sie fragt ob ich schon in den Briefkasten geguckt habe. "Da ist nix drin" Dann meint sie total gereizt, das ich ja Glück hätte. Also in dem Tonfall von Glück zu sprechen find ich echt frech! Zumindest hab ich dann aufgelegt. Und nachdem was ich hier gelesen hab, brauch ich - zumindest Momentan - keine Angst zu haben, das die irgendwas kreieren.

Allerdings hab ich echt gedacht, die rufen nochmal an. Bei meinem Mann wurde nach dem Auflegen nochmal angerufen, mit dem Satz: "wenn hier einer auflegt, dann bin ich das"... ohne Worte...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Die Gebührenzentrale arbeitet also sogar um 20 Uhr, wie selbstlos...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

War das bei euch auch so ein unfreundliches Weib?

Ich meinte nur ich wär unter 18 und ihre Antwort war, man müsse das Glück nur ins Haus lassen...
Würd gern die Argentur wissen für die sie arbeitet...


----------



## bnk85 (29 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

jep richtig dumm und unfreundlich, ich frage mich heute noch wieso ich nicht einfach aufgelegt hatte wo sie anfing mit GEWINN.... normaler weise legi ch immer auf sobald das schlagwort "gewinn" kommt ,  aber nein ich höre das gebabbel an nciht zu glauben, ich muss wohl weggetreten sein als ich das telefon abgehoben hatte xDDD


----------



## Unregistriert (30 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Also mich haben die vor ner guten stunde angerufen. Gleiche geschicht wie bei allen anderen. Ich hab daruf sofort die telekom angerufen und die haben mir versichert das neimand ohne meine schriftliche erlaubnis etwas über die telefonrechnung abbuchen könnte. Also gilt in diesem fall schon mal entwarnung. ich vermute das irgendwann in ein paar monaten oder in nem jahr ein brif ins haus flattert mit ner omineusen forderung. So nach dem motte bis dahin haben die leute vergessen was sie gesagt haben und man kann sie ausnehmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Lächerlich, "Gebührenvergabezentrale!" Ich hau mich weg! Aber kann das sein, dass das komische Band immer um 15.30 Uhr anruft???


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich hatte um 18:30 Uhr auch so einen Anruf, Rufnummer "unbekannt", von der angeblichen "Gebührenzentrale". Hab mich zwar mit meinem Namen gemeldet, aber nach der Frage bezügl. des Briefkastens das Gespräch sofort beendet!!!! Danke an alle die in diesem Forum über diese Betrüger berichtet haben.


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Danke an alle die in diesem Forum über diese Betrüger berichtet haben.


Bisher haben sie noch niemanden  betrogen sondern nur belästigt und anscheinend jeweils 
 nur ein einziges Mal. 
Wie das "Geschäftsmodell" funktionieren  soll, ist noch nicht bekannt


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

dem mag ich wiedersprechen.
bei mir haben sie alle MSN durchgeklingelt, aber es scheint das Band braucht eine Zeit zum anspringen, wenn man nur einmal nach dem abheben hallo sagt kommt nichts weiter, etwas rauschen und dann legt der roboter auch wieder auf. Mir jetzt schon zweimal auf der MSN passiert die als zweites angerufen wurde (und auch nochmal probiert) da ich jetzt ja sensibilisiert bin nichts weiter gesagt, nächstes mal wieder der test auf reaktion hallo hallo


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Dann bist du der erste, der seit  dem Beginn dieser Masche ca Mitte Juni  
davon berichtet, mehrfach angerufen worden zu sein.

In welchem Abstand erfolgten die Anrufe und  hat es sich seitdem wiederholt.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Da müsste ich mal meine Anlage auswerten. v.a. wenn von mir an sich nicht genutzte Nummern angerufen wurden.
Ich denke, wenn das Band nicht ablaufen konnte wird die Nummer nicht aus dem Pool gelöscht und nochmal angewählt.

chronologisch rückwärts:
30.08. MSN1 13:42 hab ich abgehoben, rauschen, aber einfach aufgelegt nachdem ich geschwiegen habe und auf Meldung gewartet habe.
20.08  MSN2 17:39 war ich nicht zuhause, aber Anruf von unbek, und die Nummer ist nicht in Gebrauch (da ruft mich kein Mensch drauf an)

19.08 MSN1 12:52 wie oben, ich war ja gewarnt
18.08   MSN3  18:51 gespräch mit einem tonband, 20 minuten später mein erster Eintrag hier im forum
04.08 MSN1 10:41 erfolglose Anwahl
27.07. MSN1 14:52 erfolglose Anwahl
13.07  MSN3 09:00 und 09:05 erfolglose Anwahl
         MSN1 15:36 wird doppelt gelistet von meiner box, 2 Anrufe?
21.06 MSN1 15:18 wie oben
         MSN3 18:59 20:14 

und evtl noch davor einige Events
bei MSN3 besteht eine kleine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wirklich jemand "echtes" angerufen hat, da ich aber meist bei der Person bin, wenn ich hier nicht ans Telefon gehe, und sonst niemand eine unterdrückte Rufnummer hat sehr wahrscheinlich das lustige Band
MSN1 und 2 sind nicht im Umlauf, werden also nicht von realen Personen genutzt um mich anzurufen.

Also nächste Woche wohl wieder


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich habe vor ca einer halben Stunde genau den gleichen Anruf erhalten und gleich bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen. Die Frau dort sagte mir, bei ihnen sie Masche noch nicht bekannt. 
Das wundert mich wirklich sehr, da ich ja hier lesen kann, dass mehrere Haushalte und Personen betroffen sind. 

Daraufhin habe ich den Vorfall schriftlich bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. 

Bundesnetzagentur Rufnummernmissbrauch

Die Frau von der BNA sagte mir zwar auch, dass die Ermittlung schwierig wird, da keine Rufnummer übertragen wird, aber der angebliche Name "Gebührenvergabezentrale" sei ein Anhaltspunkt. 

Also, alle den Vorfall melden und den Verbrechern das Handwerk legen!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Das selbe Spiel am 31.08.2010 im Raum Heilbronn ...

Leider habe ich es ssofort bemerkt (mit Namen gemeldet und Briefkastenfrage vor lauter GEZ auch noch beantwortet). Als die Frauenstimme plötzlich etwas von Werbung gefasselt hat, habe ich einfach nur "kein Interesse" ins Telefon geschnautzt und aufgelegt.

Fazit: Wird keine Telefonnummer angezeigt, gehe ich nicht mehr ans Telefon!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallöchen, hatte vor 2 Stunden auch solchen Anruf, Es klingelte, ich meldete mich mit Fam.-Namen, dann stellte sich eine Dame vor: Sie sei von der Gebührenzentrale und fragte dann nochmal mit wem sie spreche und ich sagte nochmal meinen Fam. Namen. Die Dame sagte dann sehr unfreundlich "ich merke schon sie haben gar kein Interesse - aufwiederhören" und legte auf. Ich war total verdattert und bin dann gleich ins Internet und habe hier so vieles darüber gelesen. Wenn ich nachdenke fällt mit ein das ich letzte Woche einen Anruf hatte. Eine Dame rief an und wollte eine Umfrage machen (mache sonst nie Umfragen mit, weiß auch nicht was mit mir an diesem Tag los war) - sie wollte nur wissen, ob ich dafür bin das Hunde egal welcher Rasse an der Leine geführt werden, ich sagte "JA" dann sagte sie einfach vielen Dank auf wiederhören -da fiel mir auf das es keine echte Person war sondern eine Bandansage. Ich glaube auch das die sich das dann zusammen schneiden, haben ja jetzt meinen Namen und ein Ja! Man o man was gibt es doch nicht alles für Betrüger, ich werde mich jetzt gar nicht mehr mit Namen am Telefon melden u. bei allen die ich nicht kenne sofort auflegen. Ich wohne in Sa.-Anhalt und meine Telefon-Nummer steht auch nicht im Telefonbuch. Na mal abwarten was da noch kommt....


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo,

bei mir kam gestern abend auch so ein Anruf von der Gebührenvergabezentrale. Ich habe mich genauso wie meine Vorrednerin mit Fam.-Namen gemeldet. Die Dame fragte nochmal nach meinem ganzen Namen und ich habe ihn leider auch genannt. Nachdem sie mir den ganzen KlimBim erzählt hatte und nun zu den Gebühren von 59€ kam, habe ich ihr gesagt, dass mir das ganze äußerst merkwürdig vorkommt und ich das Gespräch nun abbrechen möchte. Daraufhin ist sie auch total patzig geworden, hat gefaselt, ich hätte wohl kein Interesse und hat dann aufgelegt. Leider habe ich auch das eine oder andere Mal "Ja" gesagt, als sie Fragte, ob ich schon am Briefkasten war usw. Zum Glück habe ich ihr keine weiteren Daten von mir preisgegeben und werde jetzt auf der Hut sein, was da noch so kommt (vielleicht Anrufe über Hunde usw. was hier schon genannt wurde). 

Viele Grüße
A.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich habe diesen ominösen Anruf ohne sichtbare Telefonnummer heute morgen bekommen. Obwohl ich von diesem Forum nicht wusste, kam es mir doch gleich komisch vor... Normalerweise wissen die Leute ja wohl wo und wen sie anrufen  
Die Dame sagte sie wäre von der Gebührenzentrale also nicht direkt GEZ, erst sprach sie von den tollen Gewinnen und Fernsehwerbung bewerten etc... und dauf einmal dann so 
"Sie bekommen die 59 Euro zurück wenn Sie nichts gewonnen haben" blabla. 
Da dachte ich mir wenn dann so Joghurtwerbung oder Maggi-Fix kommt und ich das gewinn...
Fragte mich dann nach meinen Daten um zu vergleichen. Meine Antwort: Um zu vergleichen müssten Sie ja das alles schon haben! Nun ja dann erwähnte sie kurz noch "Die 59 Euro buchen wir gleich von ihrer Telefonrechnung ab, ja?" Als ich das entschieden verneinte wurde sie patzig: "Ach ich merke Sie haben kein Interesse" und dann legte sie auf.

Vielleicht sollte mal ein Journalist oder ähnliches darauf eingehen, wäre interessant wer dann abbucht/ dahintersteckt und was man "gewinnen" würde...

Vor einem oder zwei Jahren bekam ich mal einen ominösen Anruf bei dem ich was gewonnen hätte und wollten gleich meine Bankverbindung. Also wer gibt denn solche Daten bitte telefonisch raus?!


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte mal ein Journalist oder ähnliches darauf eingehen, wäre interessant wer dann abbucht/ dahintersteckt und was man "gewinnen" würde...


Da grübeln  wir  seit dem ersten  Posting drüber, aber ohne  Rufnummer 
( die im übrigen gefälscht sein könnte )
umd  ohne  bisher erkennbare  Vorgehensweise ist nun mal nichts zu machen.

Mit einer einzigen Ausnahme scheinen  auch alle Betroffenen nur einmal angerufen
 worden zu sein und  ich werd mir keine Fangschaltung zulegen auf den vagen
 Verdacht hin , dass der Anruf auch bei mir landen könnte 
( kostet nämlich einiges) 

Also was sprach Zeus: Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Auch bei mir kam grad dieser ominöse anrufe und nein ich hab nicht in den briefkasten gesehen heute....seltsam find ich nur das die nr auch nicht im tel buch steht....Raum nrw köln


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...seltsam find ich nur das die nr auch nicht im tel buch steht....Raum nrw köln


Was ist daran seltsam, wenn mit Dialern einfach blind Nummernblöcke  angewählt werden?

Das "Gespräch" wird  vom Band  abgenudelt und wird mit  ein wenig Sprachsteuerung "gewürzt".


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich bekam vor 15 Minuten einen solchen Anruf. Als ich die Sache mit den 59 Euroechen verneinte, meinte Sie, ich haette nicht alles verstanden, aber alle Informationen wuerden in dem Brief stehen, sie muesste nur die Daten abgleichen. Da lehnte ich dankend das Angebot ab. Mich interessiert, woher sie meine Nummer hat. Die Nummer steht nicht im Telefonbuch und ich wohne in Bayern.


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> . Mich interessiert, woher sie meine Nummer hat. Die Nummer steht nicht im Telefonbuch



Mit Dialern werden   blind Nummernblöcke angewählt. 

Das "Gespräch" wird vom Band abgenudelt und wird mit ein wenig Sprachsteuerung "gewürzt".

Liest eigentlich niemand was unmittelbar vor seiner Nase bereits beantwortet steht?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Vielleicht ist der Beitrag in der Zeit veroeffentlicht, in der der naechste verfasst wurde. 

Wurde nie auf die Zeit angeguckt, bevor gemeckert wird?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.
> 
> die stimme hat mich gleich gefragt, ob ich denn schon in meinen briefkasten geschaut hätte. ich wäre unter 150 haushalten ausgewählt worden (toll, denke ich. dann weisst du ja, mit wem du redest). dann wollte die stimme meine persönlichen daten "vergleichen". sie sagte "ihren vollständigen vor und familiennamen bitte". Ich habe mein Vor und Familienname gesagt, daraufhin ging es gleich weiter mit "sind sie damit einverstanden, dass die gebühr von 59 Euro von ihrer telefonrechnung abgebucht wird?" ich : "Sie können dann mit meinen vater darrüber reden" daraufhin die stimme "ich habe das gefühl, dass sie an dieser sache nicht interessiert sind und legt aug!!!???
> 
> ...




krasse sache bei mir genau die gleichen worte und als ich sagte das ich gern ne genauere erklärung hätte weil ich leicht überfordert war so schnell wie die tante sprach "ich habe das gefühl, dass sie das nicht interessiert! und aufgelegt


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> krasse sache bei mir genau die gleichen worte und als ich sagte das ich gern ne genauere erklärung hätte weil ich leicht überfordert war so schnell wie die tante sprach "ich habe das gefühl, dass sie das nicht interessiert! und aufgelegt



ok bandansage habs gecheckt lol 
erst komplett lesen


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Was mir noch einfällt: 

1. ich melde mich NIE mit meinem Namen am Tel. Die Nr. kennen nur eine handvoll Leute und die wissen, mit wem sie telefonieren wollen.

2. wenn dann noch gefragt wird, wie ich heisse, kommt erstmal die Gegenfrage: wer sind SIE denn und was wollen sie von mir? Denn oft vergessen diese Leute anscheinend, sich vorzustellen, bevor sie fragen, mit wem sie denn telefonieren. 

3. wenn diese netten Leute dann patzig werden á la "bevor ich ihnen DAS sage, will ich wissen, wer SIE sind" leg ich auf. Das geht diese Leute (ich verkneif es mir, das zu schreiben, was mir auf der Zunge liegt) nämlich überhaupt nichts an! 

4. wenn doch direkt gefragt wird, ob ich denn Frau Sowieso Simsalabim wäre, erstmal Punkt 2 "abarbeiten", und dann ist die Frau Simsalabim nicht da und geht auch in den nächsten 5 Jahren garantiert nicht mehr ans Telefon.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatte die Frau bei einem von euch erwähnt: "Das Glück steht genau vor Ihrer Tür, sie müssen es nur reinlassen"? Das sagte sie zu mir. Und als sie anfing: "Es werden monatlich 59€ auf ihre Telefonrechnung gesetzt, das ist doch okay?" wurd ich laut und hab gesagt "nein! Das ist nicht okay! Ich bezahle doch nicht für etwas woran ich kein Interesse habe!" und dann meinte sie nur noch : "Ich sehe schon, sie haben kein Interesse zu Gewinnen. Tschüss"

Habe danch sofort gegoogelt, weil ich mir sicher war da stimmt was nicht. Aus Angst doch irgendwelchen Rechnungen zu bekommen, habe ich gleich bei der Telekom angerufen und denen den Vorfall gemeldet. Der Mitarbeiter meinte nur davon habe er bis her noch nichts gehört und wenn ich etwas auf meiner Rechnung feststellen sollte, dann sollte ich mich sofort wieder melden.


----------



## Darkangel142 (9 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

  und gestern morgen kam der selbe anruf bei mir 
alles schön verneint und genau die selben sätze wie bei euch   der witz an der sache war das das telefon um 5 uhr morgen geklingelt hat -.-   falls ich irgendetwas auf der erchnung finde poste ich es gleich zur information   aber mich interessierts langsam schon wer dahinter steckt

MFG Darkangel142


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Komme aus dem Raum Heide in Schleswig-Holstein. Hatte heute Vormittag genau den gleichen Anruf wie meine Vorschreiber: Gebührenzentrale, zum Briefkasten gehen, Gewinnspie, 59 Euro mtl., Fernbedienung usw.!  Rufnummer war unterdrückt, daher fragte ich nach dem genauen Namen, da ich nur was mit Gebühren und Zentrale verstanden hatte. Meine fragen wurden ignoriert, als sie irgendwelche Daten abgleichen wollte habe ich aufgelegt!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Nun habe ich auch gelesen, dass es sich bei diesen Anrufen um Bandansagen handelt! Dann brauche ich mich ja auch nicht wundern, dass mein Nachfragen ignoriert wurde!


----------



## AltGr (11 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Aktueller Stand: Auch nach knappen drei Monaten erfolgte weder eine Abbuchung über die Telefonrechnung noch vom Bankkonto des Anschlussinhabers.


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Dieser Thread ist mittlerweil fast 23000 Mal aufgerufen worden, was einen Hinweis auf den 
Umfang der "Aktion" gibt.
Nach wie vor scheinen  die  Anrufe fast ausschließlich nur einmal zu erfolgen, was nicht in
 das Schema des  klassischen Cold Call Terrors paßt sowenig  wie das Abnudeln einer Aufzeichnung.

Schaun mer mal ...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

...gleicher Anruf vor wenigen Minuten, die Dame gab sich als Ilona K. aus. Nachdem sie wissen wollte mit wem Sie spricht, gleich aufgelegt. Kein Interesse & Zeit für unnütze Sachen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hi ich habe vor einer halben stunde den anruf bekommen. genau das gleiche...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Vor 15 min. selbe Masche, selber Text auch bei mir....
mal wieder für die Statistik: Halle(Saale) , Sachsen Anhalt


----------



## Eumel (13 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Heute Morgen, 8:00, selbe Masche, Bayern


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Die klappern mit dieser Masche die ganze Republik ab. Auch ich bekam genau so einen Anruf. Allerdings war es keine Bandansage. Als ich Sie fragte warum Sie sich für so ein schäbiges Geschäft hergibt, wurde Sie pampig und legte auf.

Für was gibt es einen von Steuergeldern finanzierten Verbraucherschutz? Die müssten doch da schnellstens tätig werden - oder?


----------



## Niclas (13 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Allerdings war es keine Bandansage. Als ich Sie fragte warum Sie sich für so ein schäbiges Geschäft hergibt, wurde Sie pampig und legte auf.


Es ist eine  Bandsage mit Minisprachsteuerung, Schon zigmal diskutiert 

Ist schon lustig, wie  leicht sich Menschen  durch Sprachroboter täuschen lassen.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Für was gibt es einen von Steuergeldern finanzierten Verbraucherschutz? Die müssten doch da schnellstens tätig werden - oder?


Wie denn?
Hellseher einstellen oder bei jedem Bewohner der Republik Fangschaltungen installieren lassen?


----------



## Vikingsun-SH (13 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Niclas schrieb:


> Es ist eine Bandsage mit Minisprachsteuerung, Schon zigmal diskutiert
> 
> Ist schon lustig, wie leicht sich Menschen durch Sprachroboter täuschen lassen.


 
Von mir stammen die oberen beiden Einträge (Heide Schleswig-Holstein) dieser Seite zu dem diskutierten Thema. Habe mich zwischenzeitlich hier registriert. Bis dato waren mir wohl Bandansagen bekannt, aber nicht, dass es da solche Sprachsteuerungen gibt! 

Und ich habe mich auch von so einem Sprachroboter täuschen lassen! 

Ich habe mir nur gedacht, wie penetrant ist die Tussi eigentlich, dass sie einfach weiter spricht und meine Fragen ignoriert! :argue: :lol:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:39:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:33:09 ----------




Vikingsun-SH schrieb:


> Von mir stammen die oberen beiden Einträge (Heide Schleswig-Holstein) dieser Seite zu dem diskutierten Thema.


 
Von Seite 20 natürlich!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hallo! Vor ungefähr 10 Minuten hatte ich den gleichen Anruf und wie alle schon beschrieben haben, war die Dame von der "Gebühreneinzugszentrale" sehr unfreundlich. Zudem hat sie einfach nich verstanden, dass ich noch keine 18 bin und deshalb auch nichts dazu sagen kann. Meine erste Vermutung, dass es sich um eine Stimme vom Band handelt, hat sich jetzt hier nach dem Lesen eurer Beiträge bestätigt. Mich würde jetzt nur noch interessieren, ob die 59€ hinterher einfach von eurer Telefonrechnung abgebucht wurden.


----------



## webwatcher (14 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt nur noch interessieren, ob die 59€ hinterher einfach von eurer Telefonrechnung abgebucht wurden.


Es gibt bis heute keine Erkenntnis darüber, wie die Abzocke funktionieren soll.
Über die Telefonrechnung geht es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo,
hatte gerade auch diese Bandtussi am Tel.
Für diejenigen die gerne weiterforschen ... komme aus dem Kreis RE
Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Nachdem ich den Anruf vor ca 2 Monaten hatte bin ich mehr oder weniger direkt aktiv geworden (erst hier im Forum und dann per Brief an die Bundesnetzagentur). Leider hat das überhaupt nichts gebracht, denn obwohl ich die Anrufzei, den vermeintlichen Urheber (natürlich ohne Nummer - die wurde schließlich unterdrückt) und den Gesprächsinhalt genauestens beschrieb, bekam ich so ein lapidares Schreiben zurück in dem mir einerseits mitgeteilt wurde, dass meine Angaben nicht ausreichen würden, und ich zweitens gefragt wurde ob ich diese ggf. um weitere Informationen (die ich per Fangschaltung erhalten haben könnte) ergänzen wolle...

Wenn ich ne Fangschaltung hätte bräuchte ich doch diese depperte Netzagentur nicht mehr, oder wie seh ich das!? Was machen die Jungs denn da den lieben langen Tag? Ich dachte bei all der Datensammelwut heutzutage würde jemand sich mal drum scheren, die eingehenden Verbindungen (nicht nur die ausgehenden) irgendwo zu sammeln und auswertbar zu machen. Schließlich ist jede ausgehende Verbindung ja gleichzeitig eine eingehende auf der anderen Seite - kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, wenn die haarklein wissen, dass ich an einem bestimmten Tag, zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit unter einer bestimmten Nummer angerufen und belästigt wurde, oder etwa doch?

Naja - spart euch die 55 Cent für die Briefmarke. Das bringt leider gar nichts...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo soeben ein Anruf von der ollen Spinatwachtel erhalten. Komme aus dem Bodenseekreis, also Achtung^^
Gruß


----------



## Niclas (16 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo soeben ein Anruf von der ollen Spinatwachtel erhalten.


Nix Spinatwachtel, Bandnudel


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ja ja... mich hat die gute Frau auch angerufen und ich muss gestehen, ich habe nicht gemerkt, dass das Ganze vom Band abgespielt wurde ^^. Es gibt viele Webseiten wie "Marcophono" wo man spasstes halber mal Bekannte reinlegen kann. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es keine echte Abzocke ist sondern ein schlechter Scherz .


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es keine echte Abzocke ist sondern ein schlechter Scherz .


Das weiß niemand bis jetzt, aber was sollte jemand davon haben,
 seit Monaten  zigausenden Verbrauchern ein Tonband vorzuspielen.

das wäre kein Scherz, sondern ein Fall für die Psychiatrie


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hallo zusammen, 
hab gerad genau den selben  Anruf erhalten. Natuerlich mit meinem Namen gemeldet und die Briefkkastenfrage bejaht. Dumme Sache. Bs zu ihrer tollen Fernbedienung kam sie dann aber gar nicht mehr, weil ich sie abwürgte als das Handy klingelte... .

und ganz ehrlich, ich hab auch nicht erkannt, dass das eine Bandansage ist 

Für die Statistik: Komme aus Passau und stehe nicht im Telefonbuch.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo, 
sorry das ich als "Unregistriert" antworte. 

Ich arbeite in der Telefonzentrale einer Firma und habe heute wieder diese ominöse Bandansage bekommen. Auf dem Telefondisplay seh ich Rufnummer unbekannt und eine Durchwahlnummern, die es in unserer Firma aber nicht gibt. 
Das geht jetzt unregelmässig schon seit ca. 3 Monaten so... mal 3-4x die Woche, dann eine Woche gar nichts..
Genauso ergeht es mir mit diesen Anrufen, (die Firma versteh ich nie)  ob ich es gut finden würde, das Hunde generell an die Leine gehören und ob ich selbst Haustiere habe, danach brauchen sie noch die Adresse für mögliche Gewinne... 
Ach es nervt..... 

Lg


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

aloha,

gestern das gleiche bei mir und auch ich hatte vor einen Monat den Anruf mit der Hundeumfrage. 
Weis jedoch nimmer wie ich geantwortet hatte. Habe gestern auch mal ne Mail an die NRW Verbraucherschutzzentrale geschrieben, die aus Sachsen hat ja anscheinend bereits reagiert.
Naja ich vermute glatt das da noch was kommt. Ich mein wenn die ganz DE abklappern, braucht es warscheinlich auch lang genug um alles "auszuwerten". Bin gespannt, ob da noch was kommt.
 Zur Statistik. Moers, NRW


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich hatte diesen Werbeanruf bereits am 21. Juli und habe es auch hier gepostet.
Eine Abbuchung von der Telefonrechnung ist bisher nicht erfolgt. 
Den  hier geschilderten Anruf bezüglich der Leinenpflicht im Stadtgebiet habe ich ebenfalls einige Zeit bevor erhalten.

Eben hatte ich einen Anruf auf dem AB mit der Telefonnummer 00441752406446.
Ein "Frank Mark" aus UK bestätigte uns einen Canada-Aufenthalt vom 20. Nov. bis 27. November 2010 für 617 englische Pfund. Den Rest habe ich aufgrund meiner schlechten Englischkenntnisse nicht verstanden - nur das man zurückrufen soll.

Hoffe das ist jetzt nicht der nächste Schritt dieser Betrugsmasche und das die vorher gesammelten "Sprachaufzeichnungen" hierfür verwendet werden.


----------



## Chris aus der Pfalz (20 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Gerade eben den Anruf erhalten.

Mehrmals namen genannt und gefragt mit Briefkasten: Hab NEIN gesagt^^

Ob ich danach JA gesagt hab weiß ich nimmer.

Ich hab dann mehrmals gesagt "Am Telefon schließe ich nichts ab" und als die Dame gesagt hat "Hören Sie doch erstmal zu" erwiderte ich: "Ich widerspreche das Sie Geld abbuchen."

Eben noch Telekom informiert und schau nun die Rechnungen durch die nächste Zeit.

Frechheit!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo,

Ich wurde auch vor wenigen Minuten von dem Band angerufen.
Da ich erst 14 Jahre alt bin,wusste ich auch nicht wirklich was ich sagen soll.
Kann man denn einfach 59€ von der Telefonrechnung abbuchen?

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Habe gerade gleichen Anruf bekommen: Herne, 23.9.10, 14:22


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich hab auch grad um 18 Uhr den Anruf bekommen... Bayern, Oberpfalz, kein Telefonbucheintrag...
Das nervt...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Heute das gleich bei uns, 10:50 Uhr, eine Dame die ohne Punkt und Komma ihre Fernbedienung für 59 EUR an den Mann bringen wollte. Melden tat sie sich mit Gebührenzentrale Sachsen - haben sie schon in ihren Briefkasten geschaut....

Komme aus dem Ruhtgebiet / NRW

Ein Anruf bei der Bundesnetzagentur brachte nur die Antwort-> reichen sie es schriftlich ein. Wende mich jetzt gerade an die Verbraucherzentrale NRW. Falls in den nächsten Wochen Geld über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht werden sollte trotz Verweigerung der Adresse, Bankdaten und vollen Zu- und Vornamen geht das ganze an meine Rechtschutzversicherung.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

das selbe hier vor ca 5 minuten....wiesbaden, hessen
nummer steht auch nicht im telefonbuch


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Bei mir vor ca. ner halben Stunden genau dasselbe. 
Mit unterdrückter Nummer ruft eigentlich immer nur meine Mutter bei mir an und da ich wusste, dass die arbeiten ist, hat es mich schon gewundert, bevor ich abgenommen hatte.
Die Frau am anderen Ende hat meinen Namen nicht erfahren. "Gebührenzentrale". Interessant. Nachdem ich dann mit meinem Namen einfach nicht rausgerückt bin wurde sie dann sehr rau im Ton, aggressiv trifft es da aber wohl am besten. Ich habe dann einfach aufgelegt, wurde mir zu blöd.
Ich finde es nur immer wieder erstaunlich, wie derartige "Firmen" an meine Nummer kommen, ich habe 3 verschiedene und nicht einie einzige ist auch nur irgendwo vermerkt, nur meine engsten Freunde kennen die... Aber das auch bei der Telekom nicht immer alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, ist ja schon bekannt, die Erfahrung habe ich jedenfalls schon gemacht...

Und für eure Statistik: NRW, Münsterland

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Das gleiche Spiel wie bei Euch, keine Nummer im Tel. Buch aber "sie" gleich alle ISDN No. durchprobiert, heute waren es dann schon mal zwei 
Ludwigslust MeckPom


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Gerade eben bei mir der gleiche Anruf. Da krank und aus dem Tiefschlaf gerissen, habe ich leider eine Weile gebraucht, um zu kapieren, um was es überhaupt geht. Habe dann aufgelegt. Rheinland, NRW, lokaler Netzanbieter, kein Eintrag im Telefonbuch.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Soeben auch diesen Anruf erhalten. Koblenz, Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hatte diesen Anruf auch gerade. Die "Dame" am anderen Ende wurde ziemlich patzig als ich ihr zu verstehen gab, dass ich kein Interesse habe. Stehe auch nicht im Telefonbuch.
Für die Statistik: Werdau, Sachsen


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die "Dame" am anderen Ende wurde ziemlich patzig


und  stammt vom Band ist  und ist zu jedem patzig.
Die "Dame" wäre nach einigen zigtausend Telefonaten wohl kaum mehr in der Lage zu sprechen.
Der Thread  geht mittlerweile auf die 30000 Aufrufe zu und nicht jeder wird sich sofort danach 
auf Suche begeben, den Thread finden und hier aufrufen .
Lies dir  mal den Thread durch, das ist   bestimmt schon  ein Dutzend mal hier erklärt worden  

Ist immer wieder faszinierend und erschreckend, wie leicht man  Menschen  täuschen kann.

Was mir gerade dabei auffällt: auf AB  spricht das Band anscheinend  nicht 
jedenfalls hat sich noch keiner damit gemeldet. Wäre interessant, denn dann hätte
 man etwas in der Hand.  Das genau scheint man peinlich zu vermeiden 
( ist technisch  nicht besonders  schwierig, das zu blockieren )


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Bei mir kam auch gerade diese blöde Bandansage durch.
Hab mich auch zuerst ordentlich ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.

Nun aber mal die Frage: Ist es nicht möglich, so penetrante Anrufe (zumal automatisiert) verbieten zu lassen, bzw. irgendwo zu melden, dass dem Anbieter mal ordentlich auf die Finger geklopft wird? Wenn man sich hier die Antworten durchliest, dann finde ich das schon äußerst unverschämt, was da mit Menschen gemacht wird, die per Zufall ausgewählt werden...


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nun aber mal die Frage: Ist es nicht möglich, so penetrante Anrufe (zumal automatisiert) verbieten zu lassen, bzw. irgendwo zu melden, dass dem Anbieter mal ordentlich auf die Finger geklopft wird?



Eppelein von Gailingen ? Wikipedia


> „Die Nürnberger hängen keinen – sie hätten ihn denn zuvor!“


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Heute, 11 Uhr, Bayern, nicht bei der Telekom, nicht im Telefonbuch.
Zuerst merkt man wirklich nicht, dass die Dame vom Band kommt  Hab natürlich deshalb auch meinen vollen Namen gesagt, aber mir kam das relativ bald spanisch vor -> bisschen die Frau während ihrem Wortschwall angeschnautzt und aufgelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Anruf kam um ca. 12.30 Uhr, NRW-Kerpen, meine Rufnummer ist nicht verzeichnet und deren Rufnummer war unterdrückt.

Nach zwei zwischenfragen, wurde der Ton aggressiver und ich habe nichts mehr gesagt und aufgelegt.

Habe darauf hin die GEZ kontaktiert, denen ist das Spiel schon bestens bekannt und die nehmen jeden auf zwecks Verfolgung.

Die Bundesnetzagentur habe ich angerufen, die wüßten angeblich von nichts und wollten alles schriftlich auf einen ihrer Vordrucke.

Halte jetzt erstmal die nächsten Abrechnungen und mein Konto im Auge, wer weiß was die noch alles an Daten haben.

Sollte sich etwas negatives ergeben, melde ich mich umgehend zurück.

Drücke allen die Daumen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich habe auch so einen Anruf bekommen ,  mit dem üblichen Test ,erst warten ,  den irgendwas mit Gez oder so .Nachfrage wegen dem Namen , Glückwunsch , Briefkasten usw. 
Bei den 59 € habe ich dann aufgelegt . 
Ich werde nun auch mein Auszüge kontrollieren . 
Gut das ich die Seite gefunden habe , mir war schon klar das ein Betrug ,aber manchmal kann man gar nicht schnell genug reagieren


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich bekam gerade den selben Anruf, ich meldete mich wie immer mit meinen Nachnamen.
Als die Dame fragte ob ich schon im Briefkasten nachgesehen hätte antwortete ich mit nein.

Als Sie mich kurz danach die Frage stellte ob es ok sei dass ich über die Telefonrechnung 59Euro abgebucht bekomme  legte ich sofort den Hörer auf.

Muss ich jetzt Angst vor einer Abbuchung haben?


Das Problem besteht ja im allgemeinen nicht seit heute, deswegen unterstelle ich der Bundesnetzagentur die totale unfähigkeit, ich stelle die Bundesnetzagentur mit dem Arbeitsamt, Beamten, Politiker gleich.

Der Telekom scheint es auch nichts auszumachen mit Verbrechern zusammen zu arbeiten!
Ich überlege mir bei der Telekom die Kündigung einzureichen falls diese die Verbrecher beim Geldeintreiben ünterstützt!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

für die Statistik:
Anruf 29.09.10 14:43 Uhr
Sachsen, Chemnitz
kein Eintrag im Telefonbuch

gleicher Wortlaut, wie bereits oben beschrieben:
keine Nummer im Display, keine Reaktion auf "wer ruft hier an?", Gewinn im Briefkasten, Fernbedienung wird zugeschickt, Werbung des Fernsehens wäre dann beinflussbar (die technische Lösbarkeit war mir gleich suspekt), ob ich mit der Abbuchung des Betrages von 59 Euro einverstanden wäre ... sehr hartnäckig die Frau, ich ständig am Mitteilen, daß ich kein Interesse habe ... dann reagiert sie mit "... ich gehe davon aus, daß sie kein Interesse haben ..." und das Gespräch ist am Ende


----------



## heart (29 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Auch ich hatte eben solch einen Anruf. Ich steh gar nicht im Telefonbuch, hab also keine Ahnung, wo die die Nummer herhaben. Die Dame am Telefon (oder wars bein Band?) interessierte gar nicht, dass ich schon 3 mal sagte, dass ich kein Interesse habe. Sie wollte schnurstracks zum Ziel und meine persönlichen Daten abgleichen, teilte mir dann mit, dass die 59€ dann abgebucht würden. Als ich sie dann mal fragte, ob sie eigentlich kein Deutsch verstehe kam lapidar "Ich merke schon, sie haben ja überhaupt kein Interesse". Ich war mittlerweile so auf 180, dass ich sie zu ihrer Auffassungsgabe beglückwünscht habe


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Ich war dran am 28.09. um 16:20 Uhr. Festnetz-Anschluss in Bochum, kein Telefonbuch-Eintrag. 
Die Stimme kam definitiv vom Band, denn dreimal forderte ich die "Anruferin" auf, ihren Namen und den des "Verbandes" zu wiederholen. Ich konnte jeweils zu Ende sprechen, auf meine Worte eingegangen wurde nicht. Auf die Frage nach der Abbuchung über die Telefonrechnung antwortete ich deutlich "Nein!", worauf die bekannte Schlussformel folgte: "Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Sie das nicht inteerssiert ... "
Sehr raffiniert gemacht, weil man so lange braucht, bis man dahinter kommt, dass keine Person am anderen Ende der Leitung ist. Ein Name wird ganz zu Anfang genannt, klang wie "Kolaczynski" oder ähnlich, kann mich täuschen ...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hatte heute (30.09.) um 16:00 den gleichen Anruf, ob ich denn heute schon in den Briefkasten geschaut hätte, usw. Ich habe sofort abgeblockt, als sie gefragt haben, ob sie das Geld abbuchen sollen. Das ist doch eine verdammte Schweinerei. Die sollen sich ja nicht trauen Geld abzubuchen. (Glaub eh, dass das nicht geht.) Werbung am Telefon ist ja schon schlimm. Nun aber noch einen Vertrag mit monatlich 59 EUR abzuschliesen, ohne nach meinem Alter zu fragen, ist das Allerletzte. Ich hätte auch Minderjährig sein können!
Ich werde mein Konto und die Telefonrechnung auf jeden fall überwachen.

Hoffentlich geht denen keiner in die Falle!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Gleicher Anruf heute um ca. 18:00 Uhr, Vodafone-Festnetz, Firmentelefon, Landshut, Niederbayern


----------



## Jackie78 (30 September 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hi,

auch ich wurde gerade eben mit unterdrückter Nummer angerufen, der Dialog lief ungefähr so ab:

Weibliche Stimme:
- "Hallo, mit wem spreche ich?"
- "Sie haben doch mich angerufen, wer sind Sie denn?"
- "Haben Sie heute schon in den Briefkasten geschaut"
- "Ähh, ja, warum?"
- "Nun, Sie wurden ausgewählt".

So, reicht das "Ja" als Sprachfetzen bereits aus, um mir einen Vertrag unterzujubeln? So leicht kann das doch gar nicht sein, oder?

Die Frage ist: wurde denn überhaupt schon bei jemandem 59 Euro abgebucht, oder ist bislang alles sauber geblieben?

Und warum geht die BNetzA nicht dagegen vor? Ich meine okay, dass ich die Nummer nicht sehe heisst doch noch lange nicht, dass sie bei den Telefonanbeitern unbekannt ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hier ein ganz interessanter Artikel dazu. Scheint also ganz allgemein noch keine Abbuchung/Rechnungsstellung/etc zu geben.

Warnung: Miese Masche mit Fernbedienung :: Homepage - Region - Kelheim :: Mittelbayerische Zeitung :: www.mittelbayerische.de


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aus Berlin und habe gestern Mittag auch so einen Anruf erhalten. Leider habe ich am Anfang meinen Namen gesagt, aber weitere Daten nicht preisgegeben. 

Ich habe am Schluss, wo sie anfing mit "Dann ist es also okay, wenn wir die 59 Euro abbuchen..." gesagt, "Nein, ich möchte das nicht, auf Wiederhören." (noch viel zu höflich für diese Sache) und aufgelegt. War mir unsicher, ob ich es eine Computerstimme ist, aber dann war meine Vermutung ja doch richtig.

Adresse und Kontonummer gebe ich am Telefon sowieso nicht preis.

Viele Grüße
E.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

hi,

hab grad auch so einen anruf erhalten, hab leider am anfang meinen namen gesagt, da ich aber minderjährig bin und bei meinen eltern wohne konnte ich ja gar nicht zusagen, hab der auch mehrmals gesagt, ich will erstmal den brief durchlesen und sie soll in ner halben stunde anrufen, weil dann meine eltern da sind. und die so: "also sind sie einverstanden, dass wir den betrag abbuchen" und ich denke mal ich hab nicht das gesagt was sie hören wollte weil sie am ende unerträglich wurde und aufgelegt hat. ich mach mir trotzdem sorgen dass da noch was auf meine eltern zukommt. die reißen mir den kopf ab

grüße aus köln


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hier ein ganz interessanter Artikel dazu. Scheint also ganz allgemein noch keine Abbuchung/Rechnungsstellung/etc zu geben.
> 
> Warnung: Miese Masche mit Fernbedienung :: Homepage - Region - Kelheim :: Mittelbayerische Zeitung :: www.mittelbayerische.de





> Besonders dreist: Nach GEZ-Erkenntnis werden die Lockanrufe nicht von einer Anruferin aus Fleisch und Blut getätigt, sondern von einem Telefoncomputer. Und der ist offenbar in begrenztem Umfang in der Lage, je nach Antwort seines potenziellen Opfers das „Gespräch“ in einer bestimmten Weise fortzusetzen. So könnte der Computer beispielsweise aus der ablehnenden und schon leicht verärgerten Haltung von Frau W. am Ende des Gesprächs erkannt haben, dass bei ihr nichts zu holen ist – also kam automatisch die Antwort „Sie haben offensichtlich kein Interesse“, und dann der Gesprächsabbruch.


Na sowas, sind  die auch schon dahinter gekommen


> Damit nicht genug: Betrüger können Antworten ihrer ahnungslosen Opfer womöglich am Computer aus dem Original-Gespräch herausschneiden und in ganz anderem Zusammenhang verwenden: Derartiger Missbrauch sei zumindest von früheren Fällen bekannt, bei denen sich Betrüger auch schon fälschlich als die GEZ ausgaben, berichtet deren Mitarbeiter Rees: Da werde ein ,Ja‘ des Angerufenen dann vielleicht in die Zustimmung umgemünzt, weitere Werbeanrufe zu genehmigen. Oder schlimmstenfalls zur Erlaubnis, Geld abzubuchen, sofern der Angerufene vorher seine Bankdaten preisgegeben hatte.


Vollendeter Blödsinn. Ein Ammenmärchen, das seit Jahren verbreitet wird und
  für das es kein  einziges  nachweisbares Fallbeispiel gibt


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo,

also ich arbeite im telefonischen Kundenservice und habe heute schon den zweiten Anruf dieser Art gehabt.
Beim ersten mal war ich schockiert: Sie fragte, mit wem sie da spreche. Ich sagte meinen Namen und den Namen der Firma, für die ich arbeite. Ich nahm an, dass sie eventuell einen Kollegen von mir wollte und dachte daher "gleich wird sie sagen, sie hätte sich vielleicht verwählt". aber sie fragte mich, ob ich denn schon in meinen Briefkasten gesehen hätte. Ich: Nein wann denn, bin auf Arbeit. Dann wurde sie patzig, erzählte mir auch etwas von Fernsehen und Werbung...ich war irgendwie sprachlos, da ich nicht wusste, wie soll ich da reagieren?! Ich versuchte sie zu unterbrechen, sie hätte sich wohl verwählt, aber sie hörte nicht auf zu reden. Irgendwann legte ich auf.
Heute die gleiche Stimme, sie rief über eine andere Nummer an, kam aber wieder bei mir im Kundenservice raus. Ich habe zum Glück schnell geschalten und mir gedacht: Jetzt sag ich einfach mal nichts, vielleicht spricht sie dann den selben Text. Dann kam nur: "Ich habe das Gefühl, das interessiert sie nicht. Darum lege ich jetzt auf." und weg war sie 

Wenn ihr mich fragt, die probieren Telefonnummern über einen Zufallsgenerator aus. Das was ihr sprecht, wird auf Band aufgenommen. Auch die Frau selbst ist nur ein Band (glaube ich). Weil so etwas patziges hab ich noch nie erlebt, wenn mir jemand was verkaufen will. 
Solche Infos, die die aufnehmen, können dann für irgendwelche anderen Zwecke verwendet werden. Aber so genau kenn ich mich nicht, dass ich wüsste, wofür (vielleicht Marktforschung?!)

Einfach so können und dürfen die ja nicht abbuchen. Weder vom Girokonto noch von der Telefonrechnung. 

Sollte trotzdem jemand etwas derartiges mit diesem Anruf in Verbindung bringen können, bitte posten!

Grüße
Manu


----------



## Jackie78 (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Warum kann ich nicht bei der BNetzA Besachwerde einreichen, mit meiner telefonnummer und genauem Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, und die bekommen dann die "unterdrückte" Rufnummer heraus? Technisch dürfte das doch kein Problem sein, denn kaum ein Privatmensch hat wohl Lust, deswegen eine Fangschaltung oder ähnliches zu beauftragen. Die Tatsache, dass es einem so schwer gemacht wird, an die wahren Hintermänner zu kommen erweckt in mir den Verdacht, dass politisch einfach der Wille dazu fehlt, die Verbraucher tatsächlich zu schützen, und derartige Machenschaften abzustellen


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Jackie78 schrieb:


> Technisch dürfte das doch kein Problem sein,


Ist es aber.


----------



## Heiko (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Richtig. Vorratsdatenspeicherung und so...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hi,
habe herade denn selben Anruf erhalten.Ich werde diese Leute (wenn es Menschen sind)
immer recht schnell los da ich ihnen sage,"Ich muss sie aus rechtlichengründen darauf hinweisen das ich jedes Gespräch aufzeichne".Da ich dies auch wirklich mache,bin ich mal gespannt ob noch was von denn kommt.
Ich Liebe die Technik.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo Leute,
auch bei mir heute Mittag so ein Anruf. Die sind aber jetzt billiger geworden. Sie wollen jetzt nur noch € 49,00 abbuchen (habe natürlich keine Bankverbindung genannt). Nach dem ich auch unter Google nachgeschaut habe, bin ich auf diese Seite gekommen. Dachte mir, dass ich diesen Anruf dann auch melden kann. Hoffentlich kann man denen irgendwann mal auf die Schliche kommen. Glaube aber, das ist gar nicht so einfach, wegen "unbekannter Anrufer".
Für die Statistik: Anruf erfolgte in Stuttgart.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Glaube aber, das ist gar nicht so einfach, wegen "unbekannter Anrufer".


Vor allem weil die Anrufe bisher nur jeweils einmal erfolgten. Fangschaltungen sind  relativ 
teuer und wer wird sich wegen eines einzigen *möglichen* Anrufs  so etwas einrichten lassen.

Was mit diesem Anrufen bezweckt werden soll, ist auch nach vier Monaten nicht ersichtlich.

PS: Für die  Statistik, der Thread wurde bis jetzt knapp 31000 Mal aufgerufen 

Die Dunkelziffer dürfte  mindestens beim zehnfachen liegen


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Hallo alle mitenander.

Auch ich wurde vor 2 Tagen angerufen. Exakt die selbe Masche, wie hier schon von allen berichtet, nur, es waren bei mir immer noch 59 Euro, nicht 49, wie 3 Postst vorher beschrieben.

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, was das soll.

Könnte das ne Masche von der GEZ sein?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Könnte das ne Masche von der GEZ sein?


Kaum


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Heiliger Preisverfall,

mir wurde vor 2 Wochen noch die sagenhafte Dienstleistung für 59 Euronen feilgeboten )

Gesprächsführung wie gehabt.

"Wie ist Ihr Name?" - "Sie haben doch angerufen" - "Waren Sie schon am Briefkasten" - "Nö" - "Sie wurden ausgewählt, blafasel, blafasel" - "Sehr schön, ich schau mal Ihre Post an und dann melde ich mich, wenn es mich interessiert" - "Ich merke schon, Sie haben kein Interesse"

Mal schön ein Auge auf die nächsten Telefonrechnungen haben und gleich mal die T-Hotline angerufen, die meinten, wenn eine Abbuchung erscheint, sofort melden, dann wird dies sofort storniert, ohne das man die gesamte Rechnung zurückgeben muß.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Kann das hier was damit zu tun haben? Habe es grad im Internet gefunden...

Datenskandal: Namen, Adressen, Telefonnummern und Bankverbindungen von Hunderttausenden Deutschen im Internet aufgetaucht - Digital - Bild.de


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Werbung bewerten und gewinnen für 59 EUR*

Wieso ist hier eigentlich aufeinmal Ruhe - bekommt niemand mehr anrufe? Die haben wohl endlich aufgegeben


----------

